# Share your Guilloche pics!!



## polythenejam

Hi friends! I am newly obsessed with every single guilloché piece from VCA and thought it might be a good idea to have a dedicated thread where you can post all your stunning pieces!


----------



## Bee-licious

I’m following this thread, can’t wait to see!


----------



## chaneljewel

I’m obsessed too and waiting for my first piece.


----------



## xsimplicity

I bought the earrings first and though I don’t like to be matchy matchy, I just couldn’t pass up the pendant. Absolutely in love!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Looove guilloche. This is not mine...yet!!!


----------



## luvprada

Notorious Pink said:


> Looove guilloche. This is not mine...yet!!!
> 
> View attachment 4540235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> It needs to be yours. Stunning on you!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Notorious Pink said:


> Looove guilloche. This is not mine...yet!!!
> 
> View attachment 4540235


It's got your name written all over! Totally TDF - on you! I might skip this year's LE pendant for something guilloche ... But a turquoise ring beckons!


----------



## VandaOrchid

Gorgeous pieces ladies, keep them coming!

Here's my 10-motif wrapped as a triple bracelet with a 2" extender.

Question for you all - I have been considering getting the guilloche earrings as well, but would like them to match PG jewelry which is the majority of my jewelry collection so far. Do you think the YG guilloche (blingy as it is) will match PG ok or should I wait to see if they will release the guilloche in PG? Or request an SO despite the upcharge?


----------



## VandaOrchid

Notorious Pink said:


> Looove guilloche. This is not mine...yet!!!
> 
> View attachment 4540235



Sigh... so gorgeous!


----------



## gagabag

I am eyeing the sweet watch. Anyone got it/tried it yet? Enabling photos please!


----------



## Rhl2987

karly9 said:


> Gorgeous pieces ladies, keep them coming!
> 
> Here's my 10-motif wrapped as a triple bracelet with a 2" extender.
> 
> Question for you all - I have been considering getting the guilloche earrings as well, but would like them to match PG jewelry which is the majority of my jewelry collection so far. Do you think the YG guilloche (blingy as it is) will match PG ok or should I wait to see if they will release the guilloche in PG? Or request an SO despite the upcharge?
> View attachment 4540274


I have mostly pink gold because my engagement ring is pink gold. The guilloche matches pink gold pretty well. It’s not as yellow as the hammered yellow gold. I’m not sure that you are able to SO pink gold guilloche at this point. 

The guilloche earrings look nice with pink gold necklaces. I just tried some things on yesterday.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I did a little cut and paste using YMOP and guilloche - and voila! This is what I want but I probably have to wait until I am in my 50s for VCA to make these!


----------



## Rhl2987

Stardust Andromeda said:


> This is what I want from the guilloche line but I probably have to wait until I am in my 50s!


Omg those are stunning! I had not seen those!


----------



## lynne_ross

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a little cut and paste using YMOP and guilloche - and voila! This is what I want but I probably have to wait until I am in my 50s for VCA to make these!


Can you get a job at vca so you can influence their creations! This is to die for and I would buy!


----------



## JewelryLover101

karly9 said:


> Gorgeous pieces ladies, keep them coming!
> 
> Here's my 10-motif wrapped as a triple bracelet with a 2" extender.
> 
> Question for you all - I have been considering getting the guilloche earrings as well, but would like them to match PG jewelry which is the majority of my jewelry collection so far. Do you think the YG guilloche (blingy as it is) will match PG ok or should I wait to see if they will release the guilloche in PG? Or request an SO despite the upcharge?
> View attachment 4540274



I think the YG and PG blend just fine.  I highly doubt that VCA would do a SO in guilloche to change the metal to pink gold.  It isn't like other creations where the stone is set into a metal frame.  Here, the creation itself is gold.  But, I suppose stranger things have happened!


----------



## Bee-licious

karly9 said:


> Gorgeous pieces ladies, keep them coming!
> 
> Here's my 10-motif wrapped as a triple bracelet with a 2" extender.
> 
> Question for you all - I have been considering getting the guilloche earrings as well, but would like them to match PG jewelry which is the majority of my jewelry collection so far. Do you think the YG guilloche (blingy as it is) will match PG ok or should I wait to see if they will release the guilloche in PG? Or request an SO despite the upcharge?
> View attachment 4540274


Gorgeous photos everyone but this 10 motif wrapped as a bracelet is my fave! Where did you get the 2” extender (was it from eBay?) and doesn’t it match the 10 motif chain?


----------



## Bee-licious

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a little cut and paste using YMOP and guilloche - and voila! This is what I want but I probably have to wait until I am in my 50s for VCA to make these!


This would be the perfect SO piece!!!


----------



## mmh131

gagabag said:


> I am eyeing the sweet watch. Anyone got it/tried it yet? Enabling photos please!



Here's one try-on picture. It's gorgeous with alternating gullioche, gold MOP and diamond.


----------



## gagabag

mmh131 said:


> Here's one try-on picture. It's gorgeous with alternating gullioche, gold MOP and diamond.
> 
> View attachment 4540884


Aaaaamazing!  
Thank you! 
I haven’t had a quartz watch for a very long time. Is there an opening at the back of the face of the watch? Wondering how easy it is to change the battery...


----------



## mmh131

gagabag said:


> Aaaaamazing!
> Thank you!
> I haven’t had a quartz watch for a very long time. Is there an opening at the back of the face of the watch? Wondering how easy it is to change the battery...



Happy to help. 

The back of the case is one solid piece (no opening) and is attached with four small screws. You'd remove those to change the battery.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Rhl2987 said:


> I have mostly pink gold because my engagement ring is pink gold. The guilloche matches pink gold pretty well. It’s not as yellow as the hammered yellow gold. I’m not sure that you are able to SO pink gold guilloche at this point.
> 
> The guilloche earrings look nice with pink gold necklaces. I just tried some things on yesterday.



That's great to hear that they play together well! I was thinking the PG perlee pendant and the YG Guilloche earrings as possible next purchases. I realize the perlee pendant comes in YG but feel the perlee clover is just dreamy in RG. 



JewelryLover101 said:


> I think the YG and PG blend just fine.  I highly doubt that VCA would do a SO in guilloche to change the metal to pink gold.  It isn't like other creations where the stone is set into a metal frame.  Here, the creation itself is gold.  But, I suppose stranger things have happened!



Funny I would've thought that it would've been easy for them to just pour a different color gold into the guilloche molds. But TBH I'm reluctant to pay an SO upcharge even if they did approve it.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Bee-licious said:


> Gorgeous photos everyone but this 10 motif wrapped as a bracelet is my fave! Where did you get the 2” extender (was it from eBay?) and doesn’t it match the 10 motif chain?



Yes! Think the seller is called bestgoldshop and I saw them posted elsewhere on TPF. The chain is a pretty good match though of course the clasp isn't quite as nice as VCA. I have a 2" as well as a 5" extender, and wear them with the 10 motif to get different looks. I even put them together for a 7" extender to make a longer necklace. Decided I'd deal with the extra clasps rather than buy the guilloche bracelet just to get a longer necklace, since I wasn't super interested in the bracelet itself and I have long hair, so can make it work for the most part. 

Bonus was that I found I could use the extender to create a bracelet after all!


----------



## Orangefanatic

My contribution here! 
Watermark is my IG account 
1)Try on with newly introduced guillouche watch with diamonds paved mixed with guillouche bracelet

2) extension with 5 motif and 10 motif necklace

3) 5 motif bracelet stacking with RG bracelets.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Orangefanatic said:


> My contribution here!
> Watermark is my IG account
> 1)Try on with newly introduced guillouche watch with diamonds paved mixed with guillouche bracelet
> 
> 2) extension with 5 motif and 10 motif necklace
> 
> 3) 5 motif bracelet stacking with RG bracelets.



Beautiful!  Do you know what the stone is in the Guilloche watch for the motif that isn’t pave? 

Guilloche and the YG frivole make a great combo without being super matchy. Seems to go well with PG too!


----------



## jenayb

Single pendant lengthened to 19”. Apologies for the bad pic but here’s what it looks like at this length versus the original length.


----------



## Orangefanatic

karly9 said:


> Beautiful!  Do you know what the stone is in the Guilloche watch for the motif that isn’t pave?
> 
> Guilloche and the YG frivole make a great combo without being super matchy. Seems to go well with PG too!


It’s a yellow mother of pearl , i think this one was limited edition from last year’s holiday pendant.


----------



## couturequeen

None of my SAs have been able to secure earrings for me since these were announced.  Has anyone heard any confirmation about when/if they will be permanently available without SO?


----------



## JewelryLover101

couturequeen said:


> None of my SAs have been able to secure earrings for me since these were announced.  Has anyone heard any confirmation about when/if they will be permanently available without SO?


If you are located in the US,  I would check the website occasionally.  I have seen them pop up two or three times in the past few months.


----------



## bhurry

couturequeen said:


> None of my SAs have been able to secure earrings for me since these were announced.  Has anyone heard any confirmation about when/if they will be permanently available without SO?


I see that fashionphile has the earrings for sale you might want to check out https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...ld-guilloche-vintage-alhambra-earrings-416667


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Bee-licious

karly9 said:


> Yes! Think the seller is called bestgoldshop and I saw them posted elsewhere on TPF. The chain is a pretty good match though of course the clasp isn't quite as nice as VCA. I have a 2" as well as a 5" extender, and wear them with the 10 motif to get different looks. I even put them together for a 7" extender to make a longer necklace. Decided I'd deal with the extra clasps rather than buy the guilloche bracelet just to get a longer necklace, since I wasn't super interested in the bracelet itself and I have long hair, so can make it work for the most part.
> 
> Bonus was that I found I could use the extender to create a bracelet after all!


This is such a wealth of information, thank you! A really good idea to get a 2” and 5”, I think I’ll have to do the same and it’ll change up the look of the 10 motifs so that it’s more versatile. How do the two extenders combined to make 7” look with the 10 motifs? 

When I checked the eBay seller you mentioned there’s a bunch of different extenders and thickness in width, which one did you buy? Cheers


----------



## Bee-licious

jenaywins said:


> Single pendant lengthened to 19”. Apologies for the bad pic but here’s what it looks like at this length versus the original length.


This makes me want to add the single pendant as well!!!


----------



## hopiko

Earrings, 5 & 10 motifs!  I don’t wear them all together but here is a picture for illustrative purposes.  I love the guilloche!


----------



## Bee-licious

hopiko said:


> Earrings, 5 & 10 motifs!  I don’t wear them all together but here is a picture for illustrative purposes.  I love the guilloche!


This is S T U N N I N G!!! Wow!


----------



## hopiko

Bee-licious said:


> This is S T U N N I N G!!! Wow!


Thank You!!  I love the simple yet blingy effect of the guilloche!


----------



## chaneljewel

So in love with guilloche too.  It’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## VandaOrchid

Bee-licious said:


> This is such a wealth of information, thank you! A really good idea to get a 2” and 5”, I think I’ll have to do the same and it’ll change up the look of the 10 motifs so that it’s more versatile. How do the two extenders combined to make 7” look with the 10 motifs?
> 
> When I checked the eBay seller you mentioned there’s a bunch of different extenders and thickness in width, which one did you buy? Cheers



Here's the link, you can choose the length. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/251079742841

Took some quick pics for you - with hair up you can see the clasps but they are barely noticeable if at all with hair down. The guilloche is heavy so I never get problems with the chain part without motifs rotating into view. I actually prefer the length of 10+5 (in this case the equivalent) to a 20 motif since I'm petite and have a rather short torso.


----------



## Rami00

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I did a little cut and paste using YMOP and guilloche - and voila! This is what I want but I probably have to wait until I am in my 50s for VCA to make these!


I am soooo digging these


----------



## Bee-licious

karly9 said:


> Here's the link, you can choose the length.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/251079742841
> 
> Took some quick pics for you - with hair up you can see the clasps but they are barely noticeable if at all with hair down. The guilloche is heavy so I never get problems with the chain part without motifs rotating into view. I actually prefer the length of 10+5 (in this case the equivalent) to a 20 motif since I'm petite and have a rather short torso.
> 
> View attachment 4542452
> View attachment 4542453


I absolutely love the way this looks! Thank you for posting how it looks with the two extenders together, it looks fantastic and really makes this piece even more versatile and stunning! You’re right that you can’t see the clasps at all with your hair down! You’ve really helped a lot and the guilloche looks perfect with your skin tone


----------



## Bee-licious

hopiko said:


> Thank You!!  I love the simple yet blingy effect of the guilloche!


It’s absolutely exquisite! Do you find that you’re able to wear a piece of guilloche every day?


----------



## Parisluxury

My first 10 motif... I can’t wait to add the bracelet now.

Note that it comes up particularly pinkish in the picture but it really isn’t this pink.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Rami00 said:


> I am soooo digging these


And you have so many fab stuff! 

We should create a thread entitled "My dream SO" and let our creativity flow with a touch of cut and paste.

I am a little excited yet anxious because I want to see a 20 motifs TQ later but I so do not need another item. I need some dis-enabling - wrong forum?!


----------



## Rami00

Stardust Andromeda said:


> And you have so many fab stuff!
> 
> We should create a thread entitled "My dream SO" and let our creativity flow with a touch of cut and paste.
> 
> I am a little excited yet anxious because I want to see a 20 motifs TQ later but I so do not need another item. I need some dis-enabling - wrong forum?!


Thank you! So do  you!
I love the idea of "My dream SO" ...OMG, I am not even ready to see the kind of pics our wonderful members would post..


----------



## Alena21

hopiko said:


> Earrings, 5 & 10 motifs!  I don’t wear them all together but here is a picture for illustrative purposes.  I love the guilloche!


Lovely!


----------



## hollyyih

jenaywins said:


> Single pendant lengthened to 19”. Apologies for the bad pic but here’s what it looks like at this length versus the original length.


How did you get it lengthened?


----------



## nicole0612

hollyyih said:


> How did you get it lengthened?


I also have my pendants lengthened to 19” (it is a little longer than the standard amount lengthened). You can ask your SA to have your pendant lengthened, it is usually complementary for a few months after purchase, after that there is a small fee.


----------



## jenayb

hollyyih said:


> How did you get it lengthened?



I asked my SA to send it to the workshop when I bought it.


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I also have my pendants lengthened to 19” (it is a little longer than the standard amount lengthened). You can ask your SA to have your pendant lengthened, it is usually complementary for a few months after purchase, after that there is a small fee.


'

I also totally prefer the 19" length - with the jump I can wear the necklaces shorter anyways if I want...


----------



## hollyyih

nicole0612 said:


> I also have my pendants lengthened to 19” (it is a little longer than the standard amount lengthened). You can ask your SA to have your pendant lengthened, it is usually complementary for a few months after purchase, after that there is a small fee.


Thanks! 


jenaywins said:


> '
> 
> I also totally prefer the 19" length - with the jump I can wear the necklaces shorter anyways if I want...


 So you can wear it both at the original and the longer length? This is very helpful!


----------



## jenayb

hollyyih said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So you can wear it both at the original and the longer length? This is very helpful!



Well, not if you lengthen to 19" - no. The original chain length is 16.8" and I believe the jump portion is about an inch, so if you want the original length option, don't lengthen beyond 18" - hope this helps!


----------



## nicole0612

hollyyih said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So you can wear it both at the original and the longer length? This is very helpful!





jenaywins said:


> Well, not if you lengthen to 19" - no. The original chain length is 16.8" and I believe the jump portion is about an inch, so if you want the original length option, don't lengthen beyond 18" - hope this helps!



Mine have the original jump ring wings and the extension to 19 inches, but this is not the default; your sales associate has to be very specific about the measurements you want, and then don’t be surprised if VCA headquarters confirms with you several times that it’s actually what you want before they complete the job!


----------



## hollyyih

nicole0612 said:


> Mine have the original jump ring wings and the extension to 19 inches, but this is not the default; your sales associate has to be very specific about the measurements you want, and then don’t be surprised if VCA headquarters confirms with you several times that it’s actually what you want before they complete the job!



Got it! Thank you so much!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Do they make a Guilloche ring?


----------



## PennyD2911

Notorious Pink said:


> Looove guilloche. This is not mine...yet!!!
> 
> View attachment 4540235



Beautiful! Those magic earrings look amazing on you *B*!


----------



## PennyD2911

hopiko said:


> Earrings, 5 & 10 motifs!  I don’t wear them all together but here is a picture for illustrative purposes.  I love the guilloche!


You wear them beautifully!


----------



## Candy Floss

I was planning to get a VA 5 motifs bracelet in plain YG, tried on the Guilloche bracelet as well for comparison and ended up loving it. I have tried the Guilloche design when it was launched last year but thought they are too blingy for me. When wearing it side by side with 5 motifs YG and RG, this one just pops.
I have plan to purchase the bracelet in YG, then the VA earrings in Onyx, I will complete my VCA collection somehow. But now all my plans are derailed as I am thinking if I should get more Guilloche.
My dilemma now is, should I get the 
1. Guilloche earrings + sweet onyx earrings
2. Onyx earrings + Guilloche pendant
3. Just onyx earrings, VA or sweet, as planned. 
Then maybe other addition in the future.
I currently owned:
VA 10 motifs in YG
VA Onyx Holiday pendant
Frivole YG Mini earrings
5 Motifs Guilloche bracelet
My consideration is to be able to mix and match these and also to separate them into 2 sets eventually and pass down to my two daughters. 
Appreciate any opinions and suggestions. My dresscode is casual most of the time. Thank you.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Candy Floss said:


> I was planning to get a VA 5 motifs bracelet in plain YG, tried on the Guilloche bracelet as well for comparison and ended up loving it. I have tried the Guilloche design when it was launched last year but thought they are too blingy for me. When wearing it side by side with 5 motifs YG and RG, this one just pops.
> I have plan to purchase the bracelet in YG, then the VA earrings in Onyx, I will complete my VCA collection somehow. But now all my plans are derailed as I am thinking if I should get more Guilloche.
> My dilemma now is, should I get the
> 1. Guilloche earrings + sweet onyx earrings
> 2. Onyx earrings + Guilloche pendant
> 3. Just onyx earrings, VA or sweet, as planned.
> Then maybe other addition in the future.
> I currently owned:
> VA 10 motifs in YG
> VA Onyx Holiday pendant
> Frivole YG Mini earrings
> 5 Motifs Guilloche bracelet
> My consideration is to be able to mix and match these and also to separate them into 2 sets eventually and pass down to my two daughters.
> Appreciate any opinions and suggestions. My dresscode is casual most of the time. Thank you.



I think based on your collection #1. You can wear your onyx necklace with the sweet earrings and the guilloche bracelet with the earrings.


----------



## gagabag

Candy Floss said:


> I was planning to get a VA 5 motifs bracelet in plain YG, tried on the Guilloche bracelet as well for comparison and ended up loving it. I have tried the Guilloche design when it was launched last year but thought they are too blingy for me. When wearing it side by side with 5 motifs YG and RG, this one just pops.
> I have plan to purchase the bracelet in YG, then the VA earrings in Onyx, I will complete my VCA collection somehow. But now all my plans are derailed as I am thinking if I should get more Guilloche.
> My dilemma now is, should I get the
> 1. Guilloche earrings + sweet onyx earrings
> 2. Onyx earrings + Guilloche pendant
> 3. Just onyx earrings, VA or sweet, as planned.
> Then maybe other addition in the future.
> I currently owned:
> VA 10 motifs in YG
> VA Onyx Holiday pendant
> Frivole YG Mini earrings
> 5 Motifs Guilloche bracelet
> My consideration is to be able to mix and match these and also to separate them into 2 sets eventually and pass down to my two daughters.
> Appreciate any opinions and suggestions. My dresscode is casual most of the time. Thank you.


Option 2 for me.


----------



## hopiko

PennyD2911 said:


> You wear them beautifully!


Thank you!  That is so sweet!


----------



## hopiko

Candy Floss said:


> I was planning to get a VA 5 motifs bracelet in plain YG, tried on the Guilloche bracelet as well for comparison and ended up loving it. I have tried the Guilloche design when it was launched last year but thought they are too blingy for me. When wearing it side by side with 5 motifs YG and RG, this one just pops.
> I have plan to purchase the bracelet in YG, then the VA earrings in Onyx, I will complete my VCA collection somehow. But now all my plans are derailed as I am thinking if I should get more Guilloche.
> My dilemma now is, should I get the
> 1. Guilloche earrings + sweet onyx earrings
> 2. Onyx earrings + Guilloche pendant
> 3. Just onyx earrings, VA or sweet, as planned.
> Then maybe other addition in the future.
> I currently owned:
> VA 10 motifs in YG
> VA Onyx Holiday pendant
> Frivole YG Mini earrings
> 5 Motifs Guilloche bracelet
> My consideration is to be able to mix and match these and also to separate them into 2 sets eventually and pass down to my two daughters.
> Appreciate any opinions and suggestions. My dresscode is casual most of the time. Thank you.


Option # 1 would be a great Addition to your collection!  The earrings are amazing!


----------



## Bee-licious

Option #2 if you’re definitely also getting the guilloche bracelet as well.


----------



## Candy Floss

Thank you for the reply.
I already have Guilloche bracelet.
Option 4: Guilloche earrings + VA Onyx bracelet 
If I choose this combination, I will have 2 bracelets, 2 sets of earrings and 2 necklaces in total.
There are so many choices and all so nice, I have not even included other stones or design.
One more point to note, I prefer classic and simple look.


----------



## Bee-licious

Do you guys think having the 10 motif guilloche necklace and the guilloche single pendant is too much of the same thing? I would wear them on different days and I love how classic but also striking the guilloche is. My close friends have commented that it’s too much guilloche but I love that the all gold is carefree. I’m not sure I could deal with a stone as I like to keep my jewelry on most of the time especially for casual pieces like a single pendant


----------



## Rhl2987

Bee-licious said:


> Do you guys think having the 10 motif guilloche necklace and the guilloche single pendant is too much of the same thing? I would wear them on different days and I love how classic but also striking the guilloche is. My close friends have commented that it’s too much guilloche but I love that the all gold is carefree. I’m not sure I could deal with a stone as I like to keep my jewelry on most of the time especially for casual pieces like a single pendant


If you love guilloche that much, then go for it! I like to have some variety in my collection and pieces that make sense to wear together, so I would get the pg pave pendant or another pendant in order to not have 2 necklaces with the same motifs. That being said, if you aren’t interested in stones or hammered gold and you want two different guilloche looks, then it’s a great option! Guilloche is so beautiful! 

Will you sleep in your guilloche necklaces? It would be interesting to see if any others here wear guilloche necklaces around the clock and if they’ve noticed any scratching from that. Guilloche is not as carefree as the hammered motifs because it can be noticeably scratched.


----------



## ferragamolove

Rhl2987 said:


> If you love guilloche that much, then go for it! I like to have some variety in my collection and pieces that make sense to wear together, so I would get the pg pave pendant or another pendant in order to not have 2 necklaces with the same motifs. That being said, if you aren’t interested in stones or hammered gold and you want two different guilloche looks, then it’s a great option! Guilloche is so beautiful!
> 
> Will you sleep in your guilloche necklaces? It would be interesting to see if any others here wear guilloche necklaces around the clock and if they’ve noticed any scratching from that. Guilloche is not as carefree as the hammered motifs because it can be noticeably scratched.



Yes, I would love to hear others' experiences on how guilloche holds up to daily wear!  I recently returned a mother-of-pearl alhambra pendant because I wanted something I could wear daily without worrying about, and I loved the guilloche but the salesperson strongly advised against it.  She said if I was worried about having to be careful with the MOP, I'd have the same issue with the guilloche because it shows scratches and dings easily and is difficult/impossible to fix.  She was really pushing the hammered one instead, but I have a soft spot for the guilloche!  I don't think a pendant would be as prone to getting bumped or scratched as, say, a ring or bracelet (especially if I'm not wearing it to bed or in the shower), but maybe I'm mistaken?


----------



## Rhl2987

ferragamolove said:


> Yes, I would love to hear others' experiences on how guilloche holds up to daily wear!  I recently returned a mother-of-pearl alhambra pendant because I wanted something I could wear daily without worrying about, and I loved the guilloche but the salesperson strongly advised against it.  She said if I was worried about having to be careful with the MOP, I'd have the same issue with the guilloche because it shows scratches and dings easily and is difficult/impossible to fix.  She was really pushing the hammered one instead, but I have a soft spot for the guilloche!  I don't think a pendant would be as prone to getting bumped or scratched as, say, a ring or bracelet (especially if I'm not wearing it to bed or in the shower), but maybe I'm mistaken?


If you’re not wearing it in bed or in the shower then you should be fine. Will you stack it? I wear my guilloche bracelet often (not stacked) and sometimes even to bed. I don’t have scratches on it from regular wear. 

It is probably more delicate than MOP though. I’m not as careful with my gmop but all of my pieces still look new.


----------



## ferragamolove

Rhl2987 said:


> If you’re not wearing it in bed or in the shower then you should be fine. Will you stack it? I wear my guilloche bracelet often (not stacked) and sometimes even to bed. I don’t have scratches on it from regular wear.
> 
> It is probably more delicate than MOP though. I’m not as careful with my gmop but all of my pieces still look new.



Thanks so much for the reply!  Wow, more delicate than MOP?  I was hoping the salesperson was wrong, haha.  I wouldn't stack it and definitely wouldn't sleep or shower in it, but I was hoping that the gold would require less careful handling than stone or MOP.  I like being able to wear and put on/take off my jewelry without thinking too much about it.  But I love the look of the guilloche!


----------



## Bee-licious

Good reminder about this @Rhl2987! I was definitely hoping to wear the guilloche pendant through sleep and showering and other fun activities but I maybe should wait to hear from pendant owners down the line. 

The pave was on my mind but it’s super expensive compared to the guilloche and comes to a little more than double the guilloche. I think for that increase in price I would choose another VCA piece but I can’t decide which. It’s fun to think about for future purchases


----------



## chanelchic2002

I love Guilloché! It’s really my favorite collection. I am in love with the earrings


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> Earrings, 5 & 10 motifs!  I don’t wear them all together but here is a picture for illustrative purposes.  I love the guilloche!


I love them all together 
Such a tailored look !!


----------



## Rhl2987

ferragamolove said:


> Thanks so much for the reply!  Wow, more delicate than MOP?  I was hoping the salesperson was wrong, haha.  I wouldn't stack it and definitely wouldn't sleep or shower in it, but I was hoping that the gold would require less careful handling than stone or MOP.  I like being able to wear and put on/take off my jewelry without thinking too much about it.  But I love the look of the guilloche!





Bee-licious said:


> Good reminder about this @Rhl2987! I was definitely hoping to wear the guilloche pendant through sleep and showering and other fun activities but I maybe should wait to hear from pendant owners down the line.
> 
> The pave was on my mind but it’s super expensive compared to the guilloche and comes to a little more than double the guilloche. I think for that increase in price I would choose another VCA piece but I can’t decide which. It’s fun to think about for future purchases


It might be able to handle sleep and showering! I just haven’t done those activities with it on regularly enough to say for sure. I think if you don’t bang the piece into anything it really should be fine for daily wear! Guilloche is a favorite of mine.


----------



## innerpeace85

Does anybody have guilloche and pave YG Alhambra ? Can you please post pics of them next to each other?


----------



## rk4265

Do all the vintage Alhambra earrings weigh the same? Are the guilloche lighter or heavier then the all gold or the pearl?


----------



## VandaOrchid

rk4265 said:


> Do all the vintage Alhambra earrings weigh the same? Are the guilloche lighter or heavier then the all gold or the pearl?



Wondering also! Especially wondering if the Guilloche is heavier or lighter than the pave diamond Alhambra earrings


----------



## MamaOfA

I love this collection so much! Wondering if anyone has any idea re: wear and tear of long term wear? Can it be worn everyday?


----------



## Parisluxury

karly9 said:


> Wondering also! Especially wondering if the Guilloche is heavier or lighter than the pave diamond Alhambra ea



I didn’t compare against pave but guillouche is noticeably heavier than other similar items in stone (I tried on bracelets and 10 motif necklaces).I really like the heavier weight of it actually.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Absolutely love my guilloche bracelet, it goes with everything!  When I first started wearing it I thought it was quite heavy but I’m so used to wearing it now I barely notice the weight anymore


----------



## Bee-licious

MamaOfA said:


> I love this collection so much! Wondering if anyone has any idea re: wear and tear of long term wear? Can it be worn everyday?


I hope so! It’s all gold so it isn’t so delicate but the striations might make it delicate and hard to polish if something happens. However I need to draw the cost per wear down so I would wear it as much as possible without damaging it


----------



## Parisluxury

Guillouche and Kelly belt


----------



## MamaOfA

Bee-licious said:


> I hope so! It’s all gold so it isn’t so delicate but the striations might make it delicate and hard to polish if something happens. However I need to draw the cost per wear down so I would wear it as much as possible without damaging it


Love that you mention cost per wear! That’s what was on my mind  thanks for your thoughts


----------



## hopiko




----------



## Bee-licious

hopiko said:


>


So beautiful!! Love it!


----------



## aycpa

hopiko said:


> Earrings, 5 & 10 motifs!  I don’t wear them all together but here is a picture for illustrative purposes.  I love the guilloche!


Stunning


----------



## Alena21

Here is the new SA watch on my wrist.  It is exquisite. Quite heavy too. I shall post a video of the watch bracelet on my IG.


----------



## rk4265

I ordered the guilloche earrings. Can’t wait. I was told it can take up to 6 months, yikes!!! Has anyone ordered them? How long did it take


----------



## xsimplicity

rk4265 said:


> I ordered the guilloche earrings. Can’t wait. I was told it can take up to 6 months, yikes!!! Has anyone ordered them? How long did it take



I was told the wait is 6 months. I was lucky that when I called, head office had just ordered one pair so I was able to get that one and got it within a few weeks.


----------



## rk4265

xsimplicity said:


> I was told the wait is 6 months. I was lucky that when I called, head office had just ordered one pair so I was able to get that one and got it within a few weeks.


I hope I’m lucky too


----------



## surfer

Super happy I got mine. I was told it’s 4-5 months now where I live to get them in


----------



## rk4265

surfer said:


> View attachment 4565412
> 
> Super happy I got mine. I was told it’s 4-5 months now where I live to get them in
> 
> View attachment 4565411


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## MagpieInTraining

surfer said:


> View attachment 4565412
> 
> Super happy I got mine. I was told it’s 4-5 months now where I live to get them in
> 
> View attachment 4565411



You look stunning. I can’t see your outfit much but it looks lovely from what I can see. And the earrings are perfect for your face!!


----------



## surfer

MagpieInTraining said:


> You look stunning. I can’t see your outfit much but it looks lovely from what I can see. And the earrings are perfect for your face!!


Thank you! Here’s the whole outfit


----------



## MagpieInTraining

surfer said:


> View attachment 4565999
> 
> Thank you! Here’s the whole outfit



That’s absolutely gorgeous! You look incredible


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4565999
> 
> Thank you! Here’s the whole outfit


Beautiful!!! And I see you are neighbors with my brother


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> View attachment 4565999
> 
> Thank you! Here’s the whole outfit


You look amazing!


----------



## surfer

MagpieInTraining said:


> That’s absolutely gorgeous! You look incredible


Thank you!


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful!!! And I see you are neighbors with my brother


So that means maybe I can meet you when you are visiting him next?!


----------



## surfer

hopiko said:


> You look amazing!


Thanks dear!


----------



## zoesassynuo

My first VCA! 
Put a deposit and meant to pick it up on my bday next month. But I couldn’t wait! 

so keeping it till next month lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> So that means maybe I can meet you when you are visiting him next?!


That would be awesome! He tends to come home to NY rather than us visiting him, but I do have to get there eventually!


----------



## Notorious Pink

zoesassynuo said:


> View attachment 4566206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first VCA!
> Put a deposit and meant to pick it up on my bday next month. But I couldn’t wait!
> 
> so keeping it till next month lol


Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hopiko

On my way to work today....


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> On my way to work today....


Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## TankerToad

surfer said:


> View attachment 4565412
> 
> Super happy I got mine. I was told it’s 4-5 months now where I live to get them in
> 
> View attachment 4565411


Breathtakingly beautiful, both you and the earrings. These are perfection for you special day. Its true,  the waitlist for these earrings  is long here in the USA too. So happy you were able to get yours in time.


----------



## TankerToad

surfer said:


> View attachment 4565412
> 
> Super happy I got mine. I was told it’s 4-5 months now where I live to get them in
> 
> View attachment 4565411


Breathtakingly beautiful, both you and the earrings. These are perfection for you special day. Its true,  the waitlist for these earrings  is long here in the USA too. So happy you were able to get yours in time.


----------



## TankerToad

chanelchic2002 said:


> I love Guilloché! It’s really my favorite collection. I am in love with the earrings


LOVE!!!


----------



## VandaOrchid

surfer said:


> View attachment 4565412
> 
> Super happy I got mine. I was told it’s 4-5 months now where I live to get them in
> 
> View attachment 4565411


Gorgeous! Gold suits your skin tone beautifully. Wonderful outfit and hair as well.


----------



## Hobbiezm

hopiko said:


> On my way to work today....


The entire combo is stunning !


----------



## rk4265

My earrings are here! Picking them up next Saturday. So excited! 4-6 months turned out to be 3 weeks. Do they say that on purpose?


----------



## lynne_ross

For those with pave and guilloch motif earrings do you find you wear one pair over the other? And do the guilloche match well with stone necklaces?


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Is there anyone who managed to just walk into the store and buy the guilloche earrings the very same day? I’m not looking at buying them for a while but I’m curious now based on all these posts here about having to order/ wait for a few weeks/months etc.


----------



## surfer

lynne_ross said:


> For those with pave and guilloch motif earrings do you find you wear one pair over the other? And do the guilloche match well with stone necklaces?



I love both. I find they both go with all my Yg and pg pieces as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## rk4265

MagpieInTraining said:


> Is there anyone who managed to just walk into the store and buy the guilloche earrings the very same day? I’m not looking at buying them for a while but I’m curious now based on all these posts here about having to order/ wait for a few weeks/months etc.


My S.A. told
Me that the bracelet and pendant they have in the store but the earrings are an order only


----------



## MagpieInTraining

rk4265 said:


> My S.A. told
> Me that the bracelet and pendant they have in the store but the earrings are an order only



Thank you! That explains it, I was on holiday recently in a place with a VCA store and I saw that they had the pendant and bracelet, but not the earrings. I wonder why the earrings specifically are order only. 

Do you have to be approved to order the earrings or can anyone do it?


----------



## rk4265

MagpieInTraining said:


> Thank you! That explains it, I was on holiday recently in a place with a VCA store and I saw that they had the pendant and bracelet, but not the earrings. I wonder why the earrings specifically are order only.
> 
> Do you have to be approved to order the earrings or can anyone do it?


Anyone can. You just need to put a deposit down


----------



## MagpieInTraining

rk4265 said:


> Anyone can. You just need to put a deposit down



Great, thanks for the info! Now I hope there’s a way for me to pull this off whenever I do buy as I will have to travel internationally to pick them up. Either by putting the deposit down online or asking a friend of mine to do it. This is still a while away, so maybe by then the stores will start to carry them


----------



## JewelryLover101

MagpieInTraining said:


> Is there anyone who managed to just walk into the store and buy the guilloche earrings the very same day? I’m not looking at buying them for a while but I’m curious now based on all these posts here about having to order/ wait for a few weeks/months etc.


If you are in the US, I have seen them available to purchase on the website from time to time (several times in the past few months).  It is just a matter of luck I think!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

JewelryLover101 said:


> If you are in the US, I have seen them available to purchase on the website from time to time (several times in the past few months).  It is just a matter of luck I think!



Unfortunately I am not in the US! I will keep an eye out in the future when I decide to get these. There are other items that are higher on the wishlist for now, so I have to save for them first


----------



## innerpeace85

MagpieInTraining said:


> Is there anyone who managed to just walk into the store and buy the guilloche earrings the very same day? I’m not looking at buying them for a while but I’m curious now based on all these posts here about having to order/ wait for a few weeks/months etc.


I am in the US and I didn't have any trouble getting the earrings and the bracelet


----------



## Bee-licious

Here I’m wearing the 10 motif as a choker (two motifs dangling in the back) just to play with the different styles.


----------



## kimber418

Has anyone seen the new Guilloche 20 motif w diamonds yet that is in the Neiman Marcus Christmas Book for 2019?
There is also a gorgeous watch in Guilloche.  I will try to post photos.


----------



## Aimee3

The earrings are available in the Paris boutique.  I was just there.


----------



## kimber418

Sorry, For some reason I cannot download photos now.  Will try again later.


----------



## Notorious Pink

kimber418 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Guilloche 20 motif w diamonds yet that is in the Neiman Marcus Christmas Book for 2019?
> There is also a gorgeous watch in Guilloche.  I will try to post photos.


Yes, I believe I posted a photo of me trying it on earlier in this thread. It’s amaaaazing.


----------



## Meta

kimber418 said:


> Sorry, For some reason I cannot download photos now.  Will try again later.


Both the necklace and watch have been posted on this thread a few times. 

Here reposting @911snowball with her 20 motif that was posted in a different thread






And also @chiaoapple shared pics of her trying on the Guilloche watch in a different thread












And here are stock images from VCA of both the necklace, bracelet and the watch


----------



## hgirl2

Guilloche bracelet


----------



## hgirl2

Guilloche with onyx and carnelian


----------



## LOYER

Guilloché avec Agathe


----------



## kimber418

Wow!  These photos are amazing.  I did not think I wanted to add Guilloche to my collection but after these photos.......
AMAZING.    They are all so beautiful!   I love the 20 motif!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kimber418 said:


> Wow!  These photos are amazing.  I did not think I wanted to add Guilloche to my collection but after these photos.......
> AMAZING.    They are all so beautiful!   I love the 20 motif!



Seriously, they are even better in person!!!


----------



## jpezmom

hgirl2 said:


> Guilloche bracelet





hgirl2 said:


> Guilloche with onyx and carnelian





LOYER said:


> Guilloché avec Agathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580441


The Guilloche is stunning - loving all these photos!  The VCA bracelets complement each other so well.  I'm in trouble - now I think I want a Guilloche bracelet!


----------



## junngch

Can someone share how delicate the Guilloche motif is? I was debating between classic gold vs. Guilloche for both bracelet and 10 motif necklace and decided to put deposits for Guilloche after seeing the bracelet in the store. However, I am a little worried that the SA told me Guilloche is very delicate that it should be worn alone.  I like to stack my necklace and bracelet for different styles so just want to get other people’s experience before making final purchase decision.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rk4265

I’m in love. There is something so special about guilloche


----------



## hopiko

junngch said:


> Can someone share how delicate the Guilloche motif is? I was debating between classic gold vs. Guilloche for both bracelet and 10 motif necklace and decided to put deposits for Guilloche after seeing the bracelet in the store. However, I am a little worried that the SA told me Guilloche is very delicate that it should be worn alone.  I like to stack my necklace and bracelet for different styles so just want to get other people’s experience before making final purchase decision.  Thanks in advance for your help!


Hi!  Fro my experience, it is pretty hearty!  The SA cautioned me about the bracelet but I have not seen any ill effects from stacking.  The guilloche pieces are beautiful!


----------



## junngch

hopiko said:


> Hi!  Fro my experience, it is pretty hearty!  The SA cautioned me about the bracelet but I have not seen any ill effects from stacking.  The guilloche pieces are beautiful!



Thank you hopiko! It's good to know that stacking is OK.  Yes, the guilloche pieces are stunning and I am looking forward to receiving mine soon!


----------



## junngch

Received mine Guilloche pieces today and I am super happy with them : )


----------



## gagabag

junngch said:


> Received mine Guilloche pieces today and I am super happy with them : )
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585316
> View attachment 4585317


Amazing bling! So sparkling! Enjoy!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

junngch said:


> Received mine Guilloche pieces today and I am super happy with them : )
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585316
> View attachment 4585317



Wow, the sparkle on these is UNREAL! I can’t believe that’s just gold, no diamond - it glows like nothing I’ve seen. So utterly gorgeous!!!


----------



## hopiko

junngch said:


> Received mine Guilloche pieces today and I am super happy with them : )
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585316
> View attachment 4585317


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

[


junngch said:


> Received mine Guilloche pieces today and I am super happy with them : ) was
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585316
> View attachment 4585317


so gorgeous!! Did you receive a necklace travel pouch and cleaning cloth with yours? I didn’t but was wondering if others got them recently too, not sure if they’re still something that vca gives?


----------



## junngch

gagabag said:


> Amazing bling! So sparkling! Enjoy!


Thank you gagabag!



MagpieInTraining said:


> Wow, the sparkle on these is UNREAL! I can’t believe that’s just gold, no diamond - it glows like nothing I’ve seen. So utterly gorgeous!!!



Thank you! Yes, Guilloche motif sparkles like diamonds in real life! My hubby is good at photography and he pointed some flashlight on me to capture the shininess.




hopiko said:


> GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you Hopiko!



Bee-licious said:


> [
> 
> so gorgeous!! Did you receive a necklace travel pouch and cleaning cloth with yours? I didn’t but was wondering if others got them recently too, not sure if they’re still something that vca gives?



Thank you! Yes, I received traveling pouches for necklace and bracelet as well as cleaning cloth without ask so I thought Vca gave them to all the customers. I guess each store is different but you can definitely ask your SA for them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

junngch said:


> Received mine Guilloche pieces today and I am super happy with them : )
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585316
> View attachment 4585317



GORGEOUS! Congratulations!


----------



## jenayb

Thinking of picking up the earrings to match my single pendant. 

Does anyone have more mod shots? I had previously been considering the plan RG, but I think these pack a little more punch and bling. Anyone agree and think these are well-worth the extra $$?


----------



## rk4265

I think it is. Guilloche is unique and blings so much more then pink gold


----------



## hgirl2

jenaywins said:


> Thinking of picking up the earrings to match my single pendant.
> 
> Does anyone have more mod shots? I had previously been considering the plan RG, but I think these pack a little more punch and bling. Anyone agree and think these are well-worth the extra $$?


I would go for Guilloche over RG


----------



## eternallove4bag

junngch said:


> Received mine Guilloche pieces today and I am super happy with them : )
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585316
> View attachment 4585317


Stunning on you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

junngch said:


> Received mine Guilloche pieces today and I am super happy with them : )
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585316
> View attachment 4585317


Congratulations!!  What stunning pieces. They look beautiful on you.


----------



## Croissant

Received the BIG box of chocolates from my sweet SA at VCA. I bought the 10 motifs Guilloche! Obsessed! Looks AMAZING paired with my onyx and carnelian 10 motifs. I wear them tripled together. Will post modeling shots later.


----------



## Croissant

Ps word is there is only 1 left in the US. It used to be available online even a week ago and now it is not. I bought mine at the boutique and it’s not available in most stores. The bracelet is still available online but probably also really limited.


----------



## Bee-licious

Croissant said:


> Received the BIG box of chocolates from my sweet SA at VCA. I bought the 10 motifs Guilloche! Obsessed! Looks AMAZING paired with my onyx and carnelian 10 motifs. I wear them tripled together. Will post modeling shots later.


I can’t wait to see these layered! Would you wear the guilloche on top or the bottom of the others? I really want to see because this is what I want to do too!!


----------



## Bee-licious

Croissant said:


> Ps word is there is only 1 left in the US. It used to be available online even a week ago and now it is not. I bought mine at the boutique and it’s not available in most stores. The bracelet is still available online but probably also really limited.


I’m SO GLAD I bought mine before this happened! It is an amazing piece, congrats!


----------



## wisconsin

Croissant said:


> Ps word is there is only 1 left in the US. It used to be available online even a week ago and now it is not. I bought mine at the boutique and it’s not available in most stores. The bracelet is still available online but probably also really limited.[/QUOTE


----------



## wisconsin

I just got offered one but turned it down.
Though extremely beautiful, I have too much yellow gold.
I bought a Perlee clover WG pave ring.
Now I am having doubts.
What should I have done?


----------



## DS2006

wisconsin said:


> I just got offered one but turned it down.
> Though extremely beautiful, I have too much yellow gold.
> I bought a Perlee clover WG pave ring.
> Now I am having doubts.
> What should I have done?



You did the right thing! Only buy something you really love!!! These will continue to be available anyway.  Make your wishlist and ignore the sales pressure to buy other things.


----------



## wisconsin

DS2006 said:


> You did the right thing! Only buy something you really love!!! These will continue to be available anyway.  Make your wishlist and ignore the sales pressure to buy other things.


That is so true.
Thank you!


----------



## Croissant

Bee-licious said:


> I can’t wait to see these layered! Would you wear the guilloche on top or the bottom of the others? I really want to see because this is what I want to do too!!


I promise I’ll take a photo- had a busy weekend. My son turned 4! I will say that when I layered in the store I wore the carnelian shorter, almost choker length, with one motif hanging off. I wore the guilloche at it’s normal length and I wore the onyx normal length as well so they overlapped, almost like a 20 motifs necklace would look doubled up. I also have a 2 inch extender I can throw into the mix as well. Also, the gold clipped together as a 20 with either color looks divine. As a lariat too:


----------



## Croissant

wisconsin said:


> I just got offered one but turned it down.
> Though extremely beautiful, I have too much yellow gold.
> I bought a Perlee clover WG pave ring.
> Now I am having doubts.
> What should I have done?



It is only important to grab it if you actually really love it. Do you think you will love it and want it in the future? If so, call the stores and see if they can source you one. Otherwise, it isn’t worth the trouble or the money if it doesn’t sing to you. ❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Croissant said:


> Received the BIG box of chocolates from my sweet SA at VCA. I bought the 10 motifs Guilloche! Obsessed! Looks AMAZING paired with my onyx and carnelian 10 motifs. I wear them tripled together. Will post modeling shots later.


Congrats! The necklace is stunning!


----------



## Bee-licious

Croissant said:


> I promise I’ll take a photo- had a busy weekend. My son turned 4! I will say that when I layered in the store I wore the carnelian shorter, almost choker length, with one motif hanging off. I wore the guilloche at it’s normal length and I wore the onyx normal length as well so they overlapped, almost like a 20 motifs necklace would look doubled up. I also have a 2 inch extender I can throw into the mix as well. Also, the gold clipped together as a 20 with either color looks divine. As a lariat too:


4 is such a milestone! My little one is turning 2 soon and I’m such a sap thinking about it already. 

I am drooling just reading your posts and trying to imagine how it all looks. I’m currently in love with the onyx and carnelian too


----------



## Croissant

Bee-licious said:


> 4 is such a milestone! My little one is turning 2 soon and I’m such a sap thinking about it already.
> 
> I am drooling just reading your posts and trying to imagine how it all looks. I’m currently in love with the onyx and carnelian too



I’m so shocked about his age. The first three years was just watching him blossom from a baby into a small toddler but now he’s really growing up and becoming a true individual and I’m understanding how painful (but necessary) it is to watch someone grow up. He does keep me tired though! So I don’t have the time to take photos as much as I used to. I also put my jewelry away so it’s a pain in the butt to get to! But I will get to those photos.


----------



## Croissant

Bee-licious said:


> 4 is such a milestone! My little one is turning 2 soon and I’m such a sap thinking about it already.
> 
> I am drooling just reading your posts and trying to imagine how it all looks. I’m currently in love with the onyx and carnelian too



ps happy birthday to your baby!


----------



## hopiko

Croissant said:


> Received the BIG box of chocolates from my sweet SA at VCA. I bought the 10 motifs Guilloche! Obsessed! Looks AMAZING paired with my onyx and carnelian 10 motifs. I wear them tripled together. Will post modeling shots later.


Congratulations!  It is an amazing piece and I am sure it looks FABULOUS with your other pieces!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Croissant

Delay in posting but here are the three tens together for those interested. Don’t mind my hole-ridden band t shirt !! I know it’s a stark contrast!


----------



## jpezmom

Croissant said:


> Delay in posting but here are the three tens together for those interested. Don’t mind my hole-ridden band t shirt !! I know it’s a stark contrast!


So gorgeous together!  Love how you combined these!


----------



## Croissant

jpezmom said:


> So gorgeous together!  Love how you combined these!


Thank you! If I had more time and cleaned up to take the photos I would’ve shown multiple ways you can wear three different 10’s together with the guilloche as the base/transition. Because it’s just pure gold, it can be attached with any stone as a 20 and look great, or worn as a 20 but lariat style, or layered as I’ve done here. The guilloche is a great buy, essentially!


----------



## Croissant

A little off-topic: 1) has anyone layered either 10s or 20s with single motif necklaces? 2) has anyone clipped the animal clips to their Alhambra necklaces?? I’m in love with the lion clip and wonder if it can be added to a necklace? Or is that weird? It might be weird but I’m fantasizing here.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Croissant said:


> A little off-topic: 1) has anyone layered either 10s or 20s with single motif necklaces? 2) has anyone clipped the animal clips to their Alhambra necklaces?? I’m in love with the lion clip and wonder if it can be added to a necklace? Or is that weird? It might be weird but I’m fantasizing here.


I’ve only seen Rose de Noel clipped to a 20 but it’s soooo gorgeous


----------



## Croissant

Notorious Pink said:


> I’ve only seen Rose de Noel clipped to a 20 but it’s soooo gorgeous



That’s what I was afraid of! So if I go and try on a lion clip at VCA with a 10 necklace, it will probably look great and I’ll be tempted.


----------



## Eni_23

My first piece from VCA I oscillated between onyx/yg and this, but the interesting nature and shine of the guilloche won me over!


----------



## Bee-licious

Eni_23 said:


> View attachment 4650531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first piece from VCA I oscillated between onyx/yg and this, but the interesting nature and shine of the guilloche won me over!


Excellent choice! This absolutely glows on your skin


----------



## Eni_23

Bee-licious said:


> Excellent choice! This absolutely glows on your skin


Thank you!!!!  So happy with it!


----------



## Croissant

Eni_23 said:


> Thank you!!!!  So happy with it!


How has the guilloche held up as a bracelet? I have the 10 motif necklace and am tempted to buy the matching bracelet but my SA keeps warning me that the bracelet will scratch because of the nature of its position on the wrist (banging against desks or doors, against other bracelets or watches on my wrist, etc) and look terrible. I would love to ask anyone who has owned and worn this bracelet for some time how it has held up and if it has in fact banged against anything, has that severely detracted from the beauty and shine of the guilloche? Really loving the idea of adding the 5 motif to my necklace and sometimes wearing it on my wrist.


----------



## Croissant

Notorious Pink said:


> I’ve only seen Rose de Noel clipped to a 20 but it’s soooo gorgeous


I tried on the cat pin with the onyx ten motif and it was super cute. Not $6,000 cute but cute nonetheless. That’s like the lowest on the VCA priority list right now. They didn’t have the lion in store but something tells me the lion might be worth the money.


----------



## chaneljewel

Croissant said:


> I tried on the cat pin with the onyx ten motif and it was super cute. Not $6,000 cute but cute nonetheless. That’s like the lowest on the VCA priority list right now. They didn’t have the lion in store but something tells me the lion might be worth the money.


My SA said the lion is hard to come by.  He is absolutely precious though, so worth finding.  I adored TT’s so had to have one too!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Saw the lion on a reseller soft recently. Ann’s?  Forgot which one.


----------



## Croissant

EpiFanatic said:


> Saw the lion on a reseller soft recently. Ann’s?  Forgot which one.


I spoke with my SA and they are super rare but we got the ball rolling.


----------



## Croissant

Well I added the guilloche bracelet today. I’m planning on mostly wearing it as an extension to my guilloche 10 motif necklace and maybe sometimes as a choker. When I’m more confident I’ll try it as a bracelet but not for daily wear.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Croissant said:


> Well I added the guilloche bracelet today. I’m planning on mostly wearing it as an extension to my guilloche 10 motif necklace and maybe sometimes as a choker. When I’m more confident I’ll try it as a bracelet but not for daily wear.


This is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## hopiko

Croissant said:


> Well I added the guilloche bracelet today. I’m planning on mostly wearing it as an extension to my guilloche 10 motif necklace and maybe sometimes as a choker. When I’m more confident I’ll try it as a bracelet but not for daily wear.


Congrats!! You will love it!  I am wearing it as a 15 today and it is amazing.  I have worn the bracelet a few times and have not seen any scars..lol!  ENJOY IT!!!


----------



## Croissant

Croissant said:


> Well I added the guilloche bracelet today. I’m planning on mostly wearing it as an extension to my guilloche 10 motif necklace and maybe sometimes as a choker. When I’m more confident I’ll try it as a bracelet but not for daily wear.




Wow was I wrong!!- you cannot possibly wear the bracelet as a choker on its own. Not even with my 2 inch extender. I don’t know where I got the idea I can do this. I was so convinced in my mind that this was a thing that I never bothered to verify. It doesn’t matter- I am still loving the guilloche bracelet as a bracelet (carefully!)  and of course, because I can add it to my 10 motif guilloche necklace so no harm there but in case I was misinforming anyone, it is NOT possible to wear a 5 motif bracelet as a choker on its own!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Croissant said:


> Wow was I wrong!!- you cannot possibly wear the bracelet as a choker on its own. Not even with my 2 inch extender. I don’t know where I got the idea I can do this. I was so convinced in my mind that this was a thing that I never bothered to verify. It doesn’t matter- I am still loving the guilloche bracelet as a bracelet (carefully!)  and of course, because I can add it to my 10 motif guilloche necklace so no harm there but in case I was misinforming anyone, it is NOT possible to wear a 5 motif bracelet as a choker on its own!



If you’d like to wear the bracelet as a choker, and your hair is long enough to cover the back of your neck, you can get a longer length of chain extender and wear that in the back, no?


----------



## Bee-licious

Croissant said:


> Wow was I wrong!!- you cannot possibly wear the bracelet as a choker on its own. Not even with my 2 inch extender. I don’t know where I got the idea I can do this. I was so convinced in my mind that this was a thing that I never bothered to verify. It doesn’t matter- I am still loving the guilloche bracelet as a bracelet (carefully!)  and of course, because I can add it to my 10 motif guilloche necklace so no harm there but in case I was misinforming anyone, it is NOT possible to wear a 5 motif bracelet as a choker on its own!


You can wear the 10 motif as a choker! I usually leave one or two motifs hanging


----------



## Mali_

Bee-licious said:


> You can wear the 10 motif as a choker! I usually leave one or two motifs hanging


I do it all the time with my onyx 10M. I even pair it with my onyx 20. I laugh when people ask me what kind of bracelet I’m using as a choker. A man asked me when I went to the NM VCA near me last weekend. They’re always shocked when I tell them it’s a 10M. The VCA SA said 30M? 

Hey, it looks good so I wear it.


----------



## pwecious_323

I was thinking of getting the pendant but I'm so glad I tried it at the store. It looked really yellow on me, maybe bc of all the gold. It's a really pretty piece but it aged me.


----------



## wisconsin

pwecious_323 said:


> I was thinking of getting the pendant but I'm so glad I tried it at the store. It looked really yellow on me, maybe bc of all the gold. It's a really pretty piece but it aged me.


I can see that happen to someone in their 20s or 30s.


----------



## Croissant

Bee-licious said:


> You can wear the 10 motif as a choker! I usually leave one or two motifs hanging


Yep I do this ! I don’t know why I was thinking a bracelet would be the same. Obviously there are 5 less motifs.


----------



## gagabag

pwecious_323 said:


> I was thinking of getting the pendant but I'm so glad I tried it at the store. It looked really yellow on me, maybe bc of all the gold. It's a really pretty piece but it aged me.


This happened to me too, with 10 motifs all gold. Since then I prefer coloured stone contrast, which is such a bummer as all gold would be more versatile, and this quilloche amazingly sparkles!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Joining the club with this sparkly number. Photos don’t do it justice!


----------



## Bee-licious

pwecious_323 said:


> I was thinking of getting the pendant but I'm so glad I tried it at the store. It looked really yellow on me, maybe bc of all the gold. It's a really pretty piece but it aged me.


I can see where you’re coming from. On me, I can’t wear this with pale/pastel items or it really clashes. I do wear it with bold colors and neutrals like white and black and it is a sparkling striking necklace. I’m glad you tried it and now you can start looking at another stone/piece to fall in love with at VCA instead


----------



## pwecious_323

Elegantlytwist said:


> Joining the club with this sparkly number. Photos don’t do it justice!


Gorgeous!! Love your stack!!!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

pwecious_323 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love your stack!!!


Thank you!


----------



## hello babar

I’ve had a VCA Alhambra pendant on my wishlist for years but could never pull the trigger because nothing really felt right. I saw Kristina Braly on YouTube mention that her VCA Guilloche pendant was one of her best purchases of 2019 and I became smitten. It looks so beautiful on her I had to try it on. Once I tried it on, it was perfect!  It layered so well with my DBTY and I loved the weight and shine of it, I instantly knew it would be my first VCA piece. I was planning on getting it for my 40th birthday in April but things happened and I was able to get it a little earlier.  I ❤️❤️❤️ it!!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Unexpected Vday gift from hubby! Wasn’t even on my list but it’s gorgeous and what a lovely experience at the boutique we stopped in with such a wonderful SA !!!


Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Kdelz

Hi! I was wondering if current owners wear their guilloche piece everyday? I recently purchased the pendant and was wondering if you’ve had any scratches from daily wear?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Kdelz said:


> Hi! I was wondering if current owners wear their guilloche piece everyday? I recently purchased the pendant and was wondering if you’ve had any scratches from daily wear?


Hi! I’ve been wearing my bracelet everyday for about two weeks now and I’m beginning to see tiny scratches. Yikes. I wear mine stacked with other Cartier bangles but they don’t go on top of each other as the bangles are snug. Hopefully other ladies can chime in! This is so worrying...


----------



## wisconsin

The guilloche bracelet is going to scratch just like the Cartier.
Probably best not to layer them too much. My necklace has not scratched at all but only worn it twice yet.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

wisconsin said:


> The guilloche bracelet is going to scratch just like the Cartier.
> Probably best not to layer them too much. My necklace has not scratched at all but only worn it twice yet.


Absolutely right...I forgot that while it requires less maintenance than stones, it’s still after all gold which can be scratched easily too. Thanks for your input! Definitely helpful!


----------



## BlingItOn

Trying to decide if I should buy the Guilloche bracelet to stack with my classic YG. Opinions wanted, please!


----------



## DS2006

BlingItOn said:


> Trying to decide if I should buy the Guilloche bracelet to stack with my classic YG. Opinions wanted, please!



I like both but not so much worn together. I like the classic yg with any of the stones set in yg. But I'd likely wear the guilloche alone since it could be scratched by another bracelet.


----------



## lhaiat

Don’t love them together


----------



## Bee-licious

BlingItOn said:


> Trying to decide if I should buy the Guilloche bracelet to stack with my classic YG. Opinions wanted, please!


Without a doubt the guilloche!


----------



## Violet Bleu

BlingItOn said:


> Trying to decide if I should buy the Guilloche bracelet to stack with my classic YG. Opinions wanted, please!


Get it! I love the contrast of texture and shine with them stacked!


----------



## honhon

does anybody know if there is a sweet guilloche necklace?


----------



## rk4265

honhon said:


> does anybody know if there is a sweet guilloche necklace?[/QUOT



no sorry


----------



## Rockysmom

I’m loving the guilloche but not with the Alhambra


----------



## XCCX

Elegantlytwist said:


> Joining the club with this sparkly number. Photos don’t do it justice!



I love love LOVE your stack!!!

everything about it! I especially love stacking the sweet carnelian with the vintage .. I’m biased because I do the same..

again.. wow!!!


----------



## Rockysmom

BlingItOn said:


> Trying to decide if I should buy the Guilloche bracelet to stack with my classic YG. Opinions wanted, please!


Love the guilloche!!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

XCCX said:


> I love love LOVE your stack!!!
> 
> everything about it! I especially love stacking the sweet carnelian with the vintage .. I’m biased because I do the same..
> 
> again.. wow!!!


Thank you so much! 
You are too kind! 
Is there any thread which you’ve posted your stack? Would love to take a look at it


----------



## XCCX

Elegantlytwist said:


> Thank you so much!
> You are too kind!
> Is there any thread which you’ve posted your stack? Would love to take a look at it



I found this one of my MOP sweet.. couldn’t find one for the carnelian..

Sorry for hijacking the thread!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

XCCX said:


> I found this one of my MOP sweet.. couldn’t find one for the carnelian..
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread!
> 
> View attachment 4702704


And that is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! 
Inserting a sweet Alhambra in between stack adds playfulness and contrast. 
So beautiful..so gorgeous! xx


----------



## Li321

I am either going to get a hammered yellow gold vintage Alhambra 10 motif or the Guilloche 10 motif. I have the mop yellow gold vintage Alhambra bracelet and earrings. I don’t wear them often but would like the necklace to be something I can pretty much wear every day (including with exercise clothes). Would you say Guilloche is too delicate or dressy? Thanks for any input!


----------



## honhon

Li321 said:


> I am either going to get a hammered yellow gold vintage Alhambra 10 motif or the Guilloche 10 motif. I have the mop yellow gold vintage Alhambra bracelet and earrings. I don’t wear them often but would like the necklace to be something I can pretty much wear every day (including with exercise clothes). Would you say Guilloche is too delicate or dressy? Thanks for any input!


i was mesmerised when i first saw guilloche and i was quite sure that i was going to get it.  as i slept on the idea for a week, toying with the idea, i started to think of it less.  IMO the design is intriguing but its the kind that makes me tired over time.  if i were you i will go for hammered yellow gold - its timeless and classic piece and its easy to layer and stack if it pleases you


----------



## VandaOrchid

Li321 said:


> I am either going to get a hammered yellow gold vintage Alhambra 10 motif or the Guilloche 10 motif. I have the mop yellow gold vintage Alhambra bracelet and earrings. I don’t wear them often but would like the necklace to be something I can pretty much wear every day (including with exercise clothes). Would you say Guilloche is too delicate or dressy? Thanks for any input!



I have the 10-motif guilloche and love it, but feel it's a bit much for everyday, especially with exercise clothes - would be rather heavy if jogging or jumping I'd imagine! I have worn it casually, but only when going out as part of a "look". Perhaps you can consider the single motif pendant in either hammered or guilloche for everyday wear?


----------



## Li321

karly9 said:


> I have the 10-motif guilloche and love it, but feel it's a bit much for everyday, especially with exercise clothes - would be rather heavy if jogging or jumping I'd imagine! I have worn it casually, but only when going out as part of a "look". Perhaps you can consider the single motif pendant in either hammered or guilloche for everyday wear?



Thanks for your reply! How has the Guilloche held up? Does it get scratched easily?


----------



## VandaOrchid

Li321 said:


> Thanks for your reply! How has the Guilloche held up? Does it get scratched easily?


No, but it's not a daily wear one for me. Think a bracelet will likely get a few scratches but earrings or necklace should generally hold up well as long as you are careful with on/off and storage


----------



## Li321

If someone could post a pic of them in a guilloche 10 motif would so appreciate it! Like A candid everyday kind of photo of how it looks out in the world - not a trying it on in the boutique type of photo. This is hard decision to make never having tried it on myself. Tia!


----------



## Li321

hopiko said:


> On my way to work today....


How has the guilloche 10 motif held up? Tia!


----------



## Rockysmom

Li321 said:


> How has the guilloche 10 motif held up? Tia!


I wouldn’t worry about any VCA not holding up. These are quality pieces


----------



## JewelryLover101

Li321 said:


> If someone could post a pic of them in a guilloche 10 motif would so appreciate it! Like A candid everyday kind of photo of how it looks out in the world - not a trying it on in the boutique type of photo. This is hard decision to make never having tried it on myself. Tia!


Based on your concerns, it seems that you would be well served to wait until the boutiques reopen and go in and try both on. I think that’s the only way you’re going to get an answer as to what will work for you and your lifestyle.


----------



## BigAkoya

Li321 said:


> If someone could post a pic of them in a guilloche 10 motif would so appreciate it! Like A candid everyday kind of photo of how it looks out in the world - not a trying it on in the boutique type of photo. This is hard decision to make never having tried it on myself. Tia!



I think you need to try it on and compare.  I was very excited when it first came out, but for me... it looked a bit 80s-gold bling on me so i passed.  I know people will say jewelry has no age limit, but your piece of jewelry is part of a fashion image.  You have to see what works for you, your style and the “look” you are trying to achieve.  Everyone has a look. 

I would not buy this piece without trying it on.  

Good luck!


----------



## hopiko

Li321 said:


> How has the guilloche 10 motif held up? Tia!


I have worn it a lot and shows no signs of wear!  I still love it!


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Sharing my first VCA piece- guilloche bracelet.  Not sure why but I have never considered VCA until my recent visit to the shop with a friend and instantly fell in love with everything guilloche! I have bought a single pedant as well but sent it in for extension. Thanks for letting me share. 
note: Frivole cuff isn’t mine.  I was just trying it on but it will definitely be my next purchase. It’s absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kdelz

Sharing my guilloche purchased in February ! I


----------



## EpiFanatic

willeyi said:


> I think you need to try it on and compare.  I was very excited when it first came out, but for me... it looked a bit 80s-gold bling on me so i passed.  I know people will say jewelry has no age limit, but your piece of jewelry is part of a fashion image.  You have to see what works for you, your style and the “look” you are trying to achieve.  Everyone has a look.
> 
> I would not buy this piece without trying it on.
> 
> Good luck!


 I get the 80s vibe too but others love it and rock it and looks amazing on them.  It’s a gorgeous piece.


----------



## Bee-licious

EpiFanatic said:


> I get the 80s vibe too but others love it and rock it and looks amazing on them.  It’s a gorgeous piece.


I guess it helps that 80s jewelry is coming back in trend? Kekeke. Jokes aside it’s definitely a blingy and showy piece with lots of gold so it has to work for your complexion and style I think


----------



## chiaoapple

I got the sweet watch earlier this year, and took out a motif to make it fit better. I then had my jeweller convert the extra guilloche into a pendant as I didn’t want to waste it!


----------



## gagabag

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4732509
> View attachment 4732510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sweet watch earlier this year, and took out a motif to make it fit better. I then had my jeweller convert the extra guilloche into a pendant as I didn’t want to waste it!


Oooh I like what you did! The watch is also  big on me and I will have to take 1 motif out, which held me back! Yours look amazing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4732509
> View attachment 4732510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sweet watch earlier this year, and took out a motif to make it fit better. I then had my jeweller convert the extra guilloche into a pendant as I didn’t want to waste it!


Love this!!!


----------



## LV mania

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4732509
> View attachment 4732510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sweet watch earlier this year, and took out a motif to make it fit better. I then had my jeweller convert the extra guilloche into a pendant as I didn’t want to waste it!


This is such a great idea! You got a necklace out of the watch, so smart!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4732509
> View attachment 4732510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sweet watch earlier this year, and took out a motif to make it fit better. I then had my jeweller convert the extra guilloche into a pendant as I didn’t want to waste it!


That looks so amazing and was an absolutely BRILLIANT idea!!!


----------



## Strappyshoo

Hi, this is my first time posting here! I’m after some advice. I’m saving up for either the guilloche single motif pendant or the YG hammered VA single motif pendant. I tried on the guilloche last year and absolutely fell in love with it but now I’m wondering whether it will be too much for daily wear. I already have the YG MOP and YG onyx pendants which I wear together pretty much all of the time. The third pendant I would have lengthened to 20” as I want to wear it low. Please could you see attached (awful!) mock up photos I’ve gone of myself and the pendants and see which you think would look better?! Your opinions would be much appreciated because I want to buy soon but am totally undecided! My heart says guilloche but my head says hammered!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## leuleu

I'd wear the hammered one with your other necklaces and the guilloché alone.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Strappyshoo said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting here! I’m after some advice. I’m saving up for either the guilloche single motif pendant or the YG hammered VA single motif pendant. I tried on the guilloche last year and absolutely fell in love with it but now I’m wondering whether it will be too much for daily wear. I already have the YG MOP and YG onyx pendants which I wear together pretty much all of the time. The third pendant I would have lengthened to 20” as I want to wear it low. Please could you see attached (awful!) mock up photos I’ve gone of myself and the pendants and see which you think would look better?! Your opinions would be much appreciated because I want to buy soon but am totally undecided! My heart says guilloche but my head says hammered!!! Thanks in advance!


I have the guilloche pendant and don’t think it is too much for daily wear. It is a small amount of bling compared to say the 10 motif (which in my opinion would be too much for daily wear).  However, it is probably best worn alone or with one other pendant.  I’m not sure whether you will be able to get the chain length to 20 inches, however.  It is my understanding that VCA will only lengthen by 2 inches (and the standard length is 16.5 inches).


----------



## DS2006

Welcome! I think either is okay if that is the only piece of guilloche you plan to buy. But if you think you'd want a solid gold bracelet, I'd definitely go with the classic solid gold since guilloche is more likely to get scratched as a bracelet.  I prefer the classic solid gold personally since it is so iconic. I'd ask before buying if they'd lengthen a vintage pendant to 20 inches, though, as I have read before that 2" is the max they'll lengthen. Of course, you can use an extender if they won't.


----------



## glamourbag

Strappyshoo said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting here! I’m after some advice. I’m saving up for either the guilloche single motif pendant or the YG hammered VA single motif pendant. I tried on the guilloche last year and absolutely fell in love with it but now I’m wondering whether it will be too much for daily wear. I already have the YG MOP and YG onyx pendants which I wear together pretty much all of the time. The third pendant I would have lengthened to 20” as I want to wear it low. Please could you see attached (awful!) mock up photos I’ve gone of myself and the pendants and see which you think would look better?! Your opinions would be much appreciated because I want to buy soon but am totally undecided! My heart says guilloche but my head says hammered!!! Thanks in advance!


I love both and just went through this dilemma . Go with what makes you happy but know that layering anything the guilloche needs to remain away from the pendant especially (so another pendant or chain will not rub across the guilloche design through natural daily movement). Ideally Id say maybe wear it with one other necklace? I went with guilloche but I love and likely will end up with both. Another option Im thinking is the guilloche with the sweet rose gold pendant. Whatever you choose you cannot go wrong. The other two pendants you have (MOP and Onyx are just as delicate as guilloche so its not like you aren't already cognizant on how to care for this. Good luck.


----------



## Notorious Pink

JewelryLover101 said:


> I have the guilloche pendant and don’t think it is too much for daily wear. It is a small amount of bling compared to say the 10 motif (which in my opinion would be too much for daily wear).  However, it is probably best worn alone or with one other pendant.  I’m not sure whether you will be able to get the chain length to 20 inches, however.  It is my understanding that VCA will only lengthen by 2 inches (and the standard length is 16.5 inches).



lol, definitely depends on your personal style. 10-motif Guilloche would definitely be an everyday piece for me (it’s on my list), single motif pendants are too understated for me except for the magic size. 

if you are more understated all the time, get the hammered. If you want more versatility, get the Guilloche. You can swing this with the other pieces, if you consider the guilloche blingy,  the layering will tone down the bling factor, and wearing it alone will let it stand out. 

you probably can’t get it extended that much, but you can always add an extender.


----------



## innerpeace85

Strappyshoo said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting here! I’m after some advice. I’m saving up for either the guilloche single motif pendant or the YG hammered VA single motif pendant. I tried on the guilloche last year and absolutely fell in love with it but now I’m wondering whether it will be too much for daily wear. I already have the YG MOP and YG onyx pendants which I wear together pretty much all of the time. The third pendant I would have lengthened to 20” as I want to wear it low. Please could you see attached (awful!) mock up photos I’ve gone of myself and the pendants and see which you think would look better?! Your opinions would be much appreciated because I want to buy soon but am totally undecided! My heart says guilloche but my head says hammered!!! Thanks in advance!


Have you tried Guilloche with your existing pendants? Maybe its just me, but I find Guilloche is different in style(Edgier??) from the other Alhambra pieces and I prefer to wear it alone((I have Guilloche earrings and 5 motif bracelet).


----------



## Strappyshoo

Thank you so much for your replies! As I said, I have the YG MOP and YG onyx single motif pendants but I also have the bracelets of each of them too which I wear with two single row 2mm tennis bracelets and a Cartier Love bangle. I guess my style is understated more than blingy? I just really want a low slung VCA gold pendant to complement my collection and absolutely don’t want to get it wrong as I think this will be my last piece! I always dismissed the hammered gold as I thought it was old fashioned but actually now I see it is classic (have never tried it on) but the guilloche sang to me when I tried it on but I wonder whether it is impractical (picture attached of the try-on) I guess I will have to wait until the boutique opens again in London do I can do a definitive try on. I treat my current pendants as everyday wear and just want the right gold one to join the club! ‍♀️


----------



## cromagnon

Candy Floss said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> I already have Guilloche bracelet.
> Option 4: Guilloche earrings + VA Onyx bracelet
> If I choose this combination, I will have 2 bracelets, 2 sets of earrings and 2 necklaces in total.
> There are so many choices and all so nice, I have not even included other stones or design.
> One more point to note, I prefer classic and simple look.



I also think that option #4 is more balanced. However only you know which category of jewelry you wear the most, so it’s really comes down to what you’re going to get the most wear of)


----------



## keihra

Hello.
Does somebody know, if the Guilloche is limited or permanent collection? IThank you


----------



## Tartin Tale

keihra said:


> Hello.
> Does somebody know, if the Guilloche is limited or permanent collection? IThank you


Hi, it’s permanent ☺️


----------



## Tartin Tale

Hi Everyone, love the guilloche collection and really wanted to get myself some earrings. Since I already have YG hammered vintage size wanted to know if you’ll recommend getting guilloche in vintage size or maybe trying to special order it in the Magic size so it’s different than what I have?


----------



## keihra

Tartin Tale said:


> Hi, it’s permanent ☺️


Thank you very much, I´ll  be more calm knowing that I have more time to safe for it


----------



## LexLV

Sparkly guilloché single motif


----------



## dbcelly

Hi ! * Do the sweet alhambras come in the guilloche design?*  I'm looking for something dainty and sparkly, but it seems like the guilloché yellow gold motifs only come in the vintage size?

I've been so obsessed with MOP, carnelian, and hammered gold sweet alhambras, I want to venture out.


----------



## nicole0612

dbcelly said:


> Hi ! * Do the sweet alhambras come in the guilloche design?*  I'm looking for something dainty and sparkly, but it seems like the guilloché yellow gold motifs only come in the vintage size?
> 
> I've been so obsessed with MOP, carnelian, and hammered gold sweet alhambras, I want to venture out.



That is correct, only in the vintage size for bracelet, pendant, necklace and earrings.


----------



## Bursting_pink

Hi Everyone, love all the beautiful pictures of your guilloche! I am considering getting the earrings, I can't stop thinking about them!  For those who have the earrings, is it heavy? At the end of the day do your ears feel like they are weighed down?


----------



## hollyyih

Is the guilloche a limited edition or permanent?


----------



## Alena21

Permanent. You have to try them on...I tried a pait yesterday and the right one was lopsided on me... there was something about the position of the post. My piercings are super even...have not had it with any other earrings


----------



## EpiFanatic

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4732509
> View attachment 4732510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sweet watch earlier this year, and took out a motif to make it fit better. I then had my jeweller convert the extra guilloche into a pendant as I didn’t want to waste it!


I am usually not a bail pendant fan but this motif is STUNNING in this setting. Well done!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

I wasn’t a huge fan of the guilloche when it came out but you ladies are showing me how wrong I was. They look amazing on everyone.   Such a show stopper.  Keep these fabulous pics coming.


----------



## junngch

junngch said:


> Received mine Guilloche pieces today and I am super happy with them : )
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585316
> View attachment 4585317


In addition to the necklace and bracelet, I also added earrings to complete the collection this year. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## nycmamaofone

For those of you who have the Guilloche earrings, do you think they are everyday earrings or special occasion?


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> For those of you who have the Guilloche earrings, do you think they are everyday earrings or special occasion?


I think gold and stone/MOP combo is better for everyday.


----------



## Bursting_pink

nycmamaofone said:


> For those of you who have the Guilloche earrings, do you think they are everyday earrings or special occasion?


I have the earrings and they can be dressed up or down, they always add a little sunshine to elevate a look.


----------



## cromagnon

Alena21 said:


> I think gold and stone/MOP combo is better for everyday.


Agree as stone VA is lighter that Guilloche, therefore a bit more comfortable to wear throughout a day


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> For those of you who have the Guilloche earrings, do you think they are everyday earrings or special occasion?


Why don't you get the malachite? They are beautiful and you live in a climate that won't ruin them. So you can enjoy them forever with good care.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Alena21 said:


> Why don't you get the malachite? They are beautiful and you live in a climate that won't ruin them. So you can enjoy them forever with good care.



I’m still deciding between the malachite and Frivole, although slightly leaning toward the Frivole. I’m going to get only one of them this year (maybe the other one for next year).


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m still deciding between the malachite and Frivole, although slightly leaning toward the Frivole. I’m going to get only one of them this year (maybe the other one for next year).


Someone bought recently malachite and posted it here. It was super symmetrical on both earrings even I fell for it. I think the Guilloche is nicer than the Frivole. Idk the Frivole earrings on the ears look quite ordinary.  I haven't tried the big ones though.  They might look better.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

I'm an advocate for trying these options on to see how they look on you. For example I wasn't a fan of the large Frivole earrings on my ears, though I loved them on others and in pictures. The small and mini looked better proportionally for my face/ears.


----------



## Strappyshoo

Just had to share my joy over my birthday present! My husband surprised me with the guilloche after having said I wasn’t allowed it  I’m super happy!


----------



## DS2006

Strappyshoo said:


> Just had to share my joy over my birthday present! My husband surprised me with the guilloche after having said I wasn’t allowed it  I’m super happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827195



I'd be super happy, too! What a nice surprise! Happy birthday!


----------



## Meta

Sharing new items added to the Guilloché collection,  to @ShoooSh:

Vintage Alhambra Guilloché ring AED 12,600





Magic Alhambra Guilloché pendant AED 27,700




Rose gold Sweet Alhambra Guilloché watch AED 56,500


----------



## Meta

Adding US pricing  to @lisawhit :

Vintage Alhambra Guilloché ring AED 12,600/$3300
Magic Alhambra Guilloché pendant AED 27,700/$7200
Rose gold Sweet Alhambra Guilloché watch AED 56,500/$14,700


----------



## jhs001

Notorious Pink said:


> Looove guilloche. This is not mine...yet!!!
> 
> View attachment 4540235


This is so stunning


----------



## jhs001

jenaywins said:


> Single pendant lengthened to 19”. Apologies for the bad pic but here’s what it looks like at this length versus the original length.


This is exactly what I am debating. I want the Guilloche on 20”. Is the singly pendant substantial enough to manage that length? How are you enjoying it?


----------



## cherrytongue

Just got it yesterday for my 25th birthday and already eye-ing for the bracelet!!
Omg this is such a slippery slope


----------



## jenayb

jhs001 said:


> This is exactly what I am debating. I want the Guilloche on 20”. Is the singly pendant substantial enough to manage that length? How are you enjoying it?



Honestly, no. The pendant is not substantial enough for this length and has not really been a favourite of mine, I will admit to you.


----------



## lil tote

Strappyshoo said:


> Just had to share my joy over my birthday present! My husband surprised me with the guilloche after having said I wasn’t allowed it  I’m super happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827195


This is so beautiful! Did you lengthen your vintage alhambra pendants? If so, can you please share the lengths? They look amazing layered together!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Sharing new items added to the Guilloché collection,  to @ShoooSh:
> 
> Vintage Alhambra Guilloché ring AED 12,600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Alhambra Guilloché pendant AED 27,700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold Sweet Alhambra Guilloché watch AED 56,500


I have never wanted a watch more in my life.


----------



## Candy Floss

Hi, I have the Guilloche bracelet and can't decide to get 
1) Guilloche pendant + Frivole earrings / Perlee malachite earrings
2) Guilloche earrings + VA YG Pave / Holiday pendant 
 I currently have these:
10 motif YG necklace 
5 motif Guilloche bracelet
Onyx PG holiday pendant
Onyx sweet earrings 
Mini Frivole earrings.
Should I get it before the price increase or wait for the holiday pendant to decide?
Appreciate your opinions, thank you.


----------



## Candy Floss

Oh and here's  my bracelet.


----------



## ayshaa

Candy Floss said:


> Oh and here's  my bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4851925


Gorgeous


----------



## nycmamaofone

I finally decided to get the YG Guilloche earrings!! So happy with my choice.


----------



## ayshaa

nycmamaofone said:


> I finally decided to get the YG Guilloche earrings!! So happy with my choice.
> 
> View attachment 4852577


Congrats! What a great choice! So pretty and sparkly! 
I am considering an earrings too!


----------



## Strappyshoo

lil tote said:


> This is so beautiful! Did you lengthen your vintage alhambra pendants? If so, can you please share the lengths? They look amazing layered together!!


Hi! Thank you for your kind words  Yes my husband had the guilloché lengthened to 18.5/19” before he gave it to me as I had said if I got it I‘d want it longer than the others. I absolutely think this particular pendant can take the longer length and it looks and feels great longer. The MOP is at 14” (first jump ring) and the onyx is being worn at the normal 16”. I have tended recently to wear the first pendant (in either colour) and the guilloché and not wear the middle one for daily wear as perhaps it’s too much for the school run! But I haven’t taken off the guilloché since I got it. I don’t agree with keeping jewellery super safe, it’s to be worn and loved and if it gets scratched it gets scratched ‍♀️ Saying that, I don’t do anything overly strenuous in it and I always take off my MOP and onyx to shower/swim/apply lotion etc. Hope this helps! X


----------



## tarheelap

I just jumped in the deep end and ordered the guilloche earrings yesterday. I don't own any VCA, and I'm already thinking about longevity, ease of care, versatility, ability to mix and match. My thought was that if I only have 1 pair of earrings, this could be it, right? I tend to rotate lots of jewelry, so the thought of spending more on luxury pieces is daunting, and I want to make sure they could be everyday-type pieces. Do you think the guilloche earrings mix well with other VCA and non-VCA pieces? Any pictures of these combos? In particular, I love the MOP, but it sounds like it's more delicate? I'm temped to buy something else before the price increase. What should I consider? I don't think I'm interested in rings or bracelets. I'm usually fairly casual, and I don't sleep or shower in my jewelry. Thanks!


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> I'd be super happy, too! What a nice surprise! Happy birthday!


sorry the feminist in me is screaming about the "not allowed" part!! happy birthday, lovely surprise


----------



## Croissant

tarheelap said:


> I just jumped in the deep end and ordered the guilloche earrings yesterday. I don't own any VCA, and I'm already thinking about longevity, ease of care, versatility, ability to mix and match. My thought was that if I only have 1 pair of earrings, this could be it, right? I tend to rotate lots of jewelry, so the thought of spending more on luxury pieces is daunting, and I want to make sure they could be everyday-type pieces. Do you think the guilloche earrings mix well with other VCA and non-VCA pieces? Any pictures of these combos? In particular, I love the MOP, but it sounds like it's more delicate? I'm temped to buy something else before the price increase. What should I consider? I don't think I'm interested in rings or bracelets. I'm usually fairly casual, and I don't sleep or shower in my jewelry. Thanks!


you'll be very pleased with the guilloche, but be warned, you will keep wanting more and more even when you think you're done. it's an expensive habit!


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> sorry the feminist in me is screaming about the "not allowed" part!! happy birthday, lovely surprise



Let's hope he meant he had already bought it and was trying to tease her! In my case, my husband is not allowed to choose jewelry for me.


----------



## Strappyshoo

DS2006 said:


> Let's hope he meant he had already bought it and was trying to tease her! In my case, my husband is not allowed to choose jewelry for me.


Yes, he was trying to throw me off the trail and was scared that I was going to order it too!


----------



## cherrytongue

Eeeeek side by side comparison between YG and WG!


----------



## cherrytongue

screenshot from an IG story I took


----------



## Violet Bleu

I hope they eventually expand the Guilloché line into RG and WG! So pretty!


----------



## LV mania

Guilloche comes in white gold too?? Omg!! Which one did you get?


----------



## cherrytongue

LV mania said:


> Guilloche comes in white gold too?? Omg!! Which one did you get?


it's the holiday pendant of 2020! Comes with diamond in the middle too~ I got both!! Just filmed a video comparing the 2:


----------



## Bursting_pink

cherrytongue said:


> it's the holiday pendant of 2020! Comes with diamond in the middle too~ I got both!! Just filmed a video comparing the 2:



Wow!!! Congrats!! Enjoy it in good health. Looks gorgeous on you!! I can't decide if I want to add the YG or WG to my collection. Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have never wanted a watch more in my life.


It’s really gorgeous, Isnt  it???


----------



## Notorious Pink

Candy Floss said:


> Oh and here's  my bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4851925


beautiful!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycmamaofone said:


> I finally decided to get the YG Guilloche earrings!! So happy with my choice.
> 
> View attachment 4852577


Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tarheelap said:


> I just jumped in the deep end and ordered the guilloche earrings yesterday. I don't own any VCA, and I'm already thinking about longevity, ease of care, versatility, ability to mix and match. My thought was that if I only have 1 pair of earrings, this could be it, right? I tend to rotate lots of jewelry, so the thought of spending more on luxury pieces is daunting, and I want to make sure they could be everyday-type pieces. Do you think the guilloche earrings mix well with other VCA and non-VCA pieces? Any pictures of these combos? In particular, I love the MOP, but it sounds like it's more delicate? I'm temped to buy something else before the price increase. What should I consider? I don't think I'm interested in rings or bracelets. I'm usually fairly casual, and I don't sleep or shower in my jewelry. Thanks!


I think the guilloche earrings are very versatile and will go with many things? they are just an elegant, classic design.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Violet Bleu said:


> I hope they eventually expand the Guilloché line into RG and WG! So pretty!


That would be amazing!!! I would love rg guilloche!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> That would be amazing!!! I would love rg guilloche!


Yes, that would be lovely...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> It’s really gorgeous, Isnt  it???


YESSSSS!!! I just saw on IG, someone posted that there are only 2 in the US. That sounds off.


----------



## HADASSA

My NM DSA just got this in today. This is the MAGIC size. PM for his info.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> YESSSSS!!! I just saw on IG, someone posted that there are only 2 in the US. That sounds off.


Only 2? You’re right, that sounds odd.


----------



## DR2014

Candy Floss said:


> Oh and here's  my bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4851925


This bracelet is #1 on my wish list! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cestlisa

Love the sparkle! My cat is a fan, too


----------



## Mjxxsyd

cestlisa said:


> Love the sparkle! My cat is a fan, too


Stunning !


----------



## ayshaa

cestlisa said:


> Love the sparkle! My cat is a fan, too


The most adorable photo ever!
Your cat got a quite nice taste too


----------



## ayshaa

HADASSA said:


> My NM DSA just got this in today. This is the MAGIC size. PM for his info.
> 
> View attachment 4865936


I am in love with this 
Lucky who ever gets it


----------



## cherrytongue

Just got mine resized!!   Took them only one day in Vegas!!


----------



## oranGetRee

Anyone wears their guilloche bracelet frequently/ daily?

Can I trouble you to show a pic of the bracelet after much wear? Would like to know how “bad” the scratches are from use. Many thanks!


----------



## Mjxxsyd

oranGetRee said:


> Anyone wears their guilloche bracelet frequently/ daily?
> 
> Can I trouble you to show a pic of the bracelet after much wear? Would like to know how “bad” the scratches are from use. Many thanks!


I would love to see as well!


----------



## cherrytongue

oranGetRee said:


> Anyone wears their guilloche bracelet frequently/ daily?
> 
> Can I trouble you to show a pic of the bracelet after much wear? Would like to know how “bad” the scratches are from use. Many thanks!


I tried wearing it every day but it wasn't very comfortable for me... the motifs kinda dig into my skin.


----------



## lilpikachu

cherrytongue said:


> I tried wearing it every day but it wasn't very comfortable for me... the motifs kinda dig into my skin.


In the time that you tried wearing it everyday, did the motifs scratch much?

The bracelet is so stunning but the idea of scratches on it from everyday wear turn me off buying it.  That’s why I got the pendant and will hopefully get the earrings in the future


----------



## cestlisa

I have had the bracelet for only a month so cannot vouch for its longevity. I did occasionally bang it mainly because it's quite loose on my wrist. So far no scratches/dents that I can see. Sometimes dust and small hairs can get stuck in between the "rays" and looks like scratches, but these can be removed easily. I fell instantly for the guilloche design first time I saw it, but hesitated for a while as I worry it would be scratched easily (though my SA said it wouldn't). Pulled the trigger because I still couldn't stop thinking about it. Not regrets at all


----------



## lilpikachu

cestlisa said:


> I have had the bracelet for only a month so cannot vouch for its longevity. I did occasionally bang it mainly because it's quite loose on my wrist. So far no scratches/dents that I can see. Sometimes dust and small hairs can get stuck in between the "rays" and looks like scratches, but these can be removed easily. I fell instantly for the guilloche design first time I saw it, but hesitated for a while as I worry it would be scratched easily (though my SA said it wouldn't). Pulled the trigger because I still couldn't stop thinking about it. Not regrets at all


Thanks @cestlisa! The guilloche design is truly hypnotising! I love it so much!

Do you wear it stacked or solo? Will you get it resized? And do you wear it everyday?


----------



## cestlisa

lilpikachu said:


> Thanks @cestlisa! The guilloche design is truly hypnotising! I love it so much!
> 
> Do you wear it stacked or solo? Will you get it resized? And do you wear it everyday?


I wear it solo. I think wearing it stacked probably will get it scratched more easily.
I don't wear it daily but wear it as much as I can haha. I already had it resized (taking out one link/two hoops) between motifs and it is still very loose. I have a tiny wrist, around 13.5cm, but I worry taking out two links/ four hoops will make it too short and I don't want uneven spacing between motifs. And I personally think taking fewer links makes potential 5+10 combination more aesthetically appealing. Sorry, I am getting ahead of myself- I don't own any 10 motifs yet, and it's not even on the top of my VCA wishlist... But as VCA is such a slippery slope I am already planning for things that I might want in the future


----------



## lilpikachu

cestlisa said:


> I wear it solo. I think wearing it stacked probably will get it scratched more easily.
> I don't wear it daily but wear it as much as I can haha. I already had it resized (taking out one link/two hoops) between motifs and it is still very loose. I have a tiny wrist, around 13.5cm, but I worry taking out two links/ four hoops will make it too short and I don't want uneven spacing between motifs. And I personally think taking fewer links makes potential 5+10 combination more aesthetically appealing. Sorry, I am getting ahead of myself- I don't own any 10 motifs yet, and it's not even on the top of my VCA wishlist... But as VCA is such a slippery slope I am already planning for things that I might want in the future


Thanks for the reply @cestlisa! I feel like this is a piece that should be worn solo if you don’t want to damage it too much  

And there is nothing wrong with planning for the future especially when it comes to VCA


----------



## Dextersmom

I am seriously considering ordering the guilloche ring online.  It looks so pretty on the VCA website.  I wish there were some mod shots, though, to help me with the decision.  The boutique I shop at is 2 hours away and due to Covid 19, I haven't been to a mall in 8 months.


----------



## Ylesiya

Dextersmom said:


> I am seriously considering ordering the guilloche ring online.  It looks so pretty on the VCA website.  I wish there were some mod shots, though, to help me with the decision.  The boutique I shop at is 2 hours away and due to Covid 19, I haven't been to a mall in 8 months.



There you go


----------



## Dextersmom

Ylesiya said:


> There you go
> View attachment 4921786
> View attachment 4921787
> View attachment 4921788
> View attachment 4921789


That was very kind and generous of you.  I really appreciate it and it looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## Ylesiya

Dextersmom said:


> That was very kind and generous of you.  I really appreciate it and it looks so beautiful on you.



No problem at all dear. In fact this is not mine, I was just trying it in the store. Still trying to decide whether I want to buy or not. I had zero doubts about magic guilloche: I just couldn't walk out of the door without it. Neither I had any doubts about guilloche bracelet when the store finally had stock. But this one: I don't know what's wrong with me and why. Really. Like it's lacking something. I'm still trying to figure it out!


----------



## marbella8

Ylesiya said:


> No problem at all dear. In fact this is not mine, I was just trying it in the store. Still trying to decide whether I want to buy or not. I had zero doubts about magic guilloche: I just couldn't walk out of the door without it. Neither I had any doubts about guilloche bracelet when the store finally had stock. But this one: I don't know what's wrong with me and why. Really. Like it's lacking something. I'm still trying to figure it out!



I have to agree- I love the necklaces and bracelets, but the vintage-Alhambra rings don’t sit straight on me, and so I don’t like them as much.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Ylesiya said:


> No problem at all dear. In fact this is not mine, I was just trying it in the store. Still trying to decide whether I want to buy or not. I had zero doubts about magic guilloche: I just couldn't walk out of the door without it. Neither I had any doubts about guilloche bracelet when the store finally had stock. But this one: I don't know what's wrong with me and why. Really. Like it's lacking something. I'm still trying to figure it out!


I think because it looks slanted on the ring finger. Maybe try the middle finger? I find it sits better there for some reason.


----------



## Ylesiya

nycmamaofone said:


> I think because it looks slanted on the ring finger. Maybe try the middle finger? I find it sits better there for some reason.



Found these pics: I think I tried this ring a few times... I still really do not understand why I don't like it so much with all my huge love for guilloche. I am sure I will fall in love with the earrings (we did not yet have them in stock here, so I have never tried them on!..). Maybe I should try the ring with the guilloche bracelet on?
But I want something like this to be versatile and go with everything... Or maybe my problem is it feels like it does not stand out enough?.. I really don't know and very confused.


----------



## Dextersmom

Ylesiya said:


> Found these pics: I think I tried this ring a few times... I still really do not understand why I don't like it so much with all my huge love for guilloche. I am sure I will fall in love with the earrings (we did not yet have them in stock here, so I have never tried them on!..). Maybe I should try the ring with the guilloche bracelet on?
> But I want something like this to be versatile and go with everything... Or maybe my problem is it feels like it does not stand out enough?.. I really don't know and very confused.
> 
> View attachment 4923230
> 
> View attachment 4923229


I appreciate your pics so much.  I feel that maybe I am drawn to this ring because it is simple and elegant, yet at the same time the shine makes it special.  I am sorry you are torn.  Maybe you are looking for a showstopper, while I am looking for a piece to blend in and complement my daily bracelet stack.  As well, I wear my 2 Alhambra pendants often (MOP and last years blue sevres) and feel it would look nice with them as well.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Ylesiya said:


> No problem at all dear. In fact this is not mine, I was just trying it in the store. Still trying to decide whether I want to buy or not. I had zero doubts about magic guilloche: I just couldn't walk out of the door without it. Neither I had any doubts about guilloche bracelet when the store finally had stock. But this one: I don't know what's wrong with me and why. Really. Like it's lacking something. I'm still trying to figure it out!


imo, I think it's because of the thick band of gold the motif rests on. i think the guilloche needs to be on a chain like the bracelet and the pendant are to allow it's brilliance to really shine. when it's ontop of that thick band, it feels less delicate and radiant and more like a big chunk of gold.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> imo, I think it's because of the thick band of gold the motif rests on. i think the guilloche needs to be on a chain like the bracelet and the pendant are to allow it's brilliance to really shine. when it's ontop of that thick band, it feels less delicate and radiant and more like a big chunk of gold.



I was just going to comment the same thing when I saw you said it first. The ring would probably look a lot more delicate and a bit more “stand out” if it was on a thin band instead of a thick one. It seems incongruous somehow.


----------



## oranGetRee

I love the guilloche design and tried on the bracelet a few times but I just didn’t have the wow feeling when it was on me. I guess it is my skin colour that doesn’t look good with the yellow gold. 

Hope they have the rose gold version soon!


----------



## valnsw

Ylesiya said:


> Found these pics: I think I tried this ring a few times... I still really do not understand why I don't like it so much with all my huge love for guilloche. I am sure I will fall in love with the earrings (we did not yet have them in stock here, so I have never tried them on!..). Maybe I should try the ring with the guilloche bracelet on?
> But I want something like this to be versatile and go with everything... Or maybe my problem is it feels like it does not stand out enough?.. I really don't know and very confused.
> 
> View attachment 4923230
> 
> View attachment 4923229



I had the same feeling and not sure if u feel the same but I think it’s missing a diamond centre which other vintage alhambra rings have except for the pave ones. With the diamond centre, there will be more contrast.


----------



## valnsw

oranGetRee said:


> I love the guilloche design and tried on the bracelet a few times but I just didn’t have the wow feeling when it was on me. I guess it is my skin colour that doesn’t look good with the yellow gold.
> 
> Hope they have the rose gold version soon!



Yes it was the same for me. Strangely, the bracelet just doesn’t look good on my wrist. So I just give up on this idea and I’m also afraid of dings on the bracelet when wearing it.


----------



## jhs001

Does anyone’s SA have a Guilloche bracelet available for purchase before the holidays? They’re so scarce!


----------



## jhs001

jhs001 said:


> Does anyone’s SA have a Guilloche bracelet available for purchase before the holidays? They’re so scarce!


Or a pendant!


----------



## ThisVNchick

jhs001 said:


> Or a pendant!



The pendant is available online now


----------



## jhs001

ThisVNchick said:


> The pendant is available online now


It says it is but if you actually try to purchase it, it’s out of stock.


----------



## Ylesiya

valnsw said:


> I had the same feeling and not sure if u feel the same but I think it’s missing a diamond centre which other vintage alhambra rings have except for the pave ones. With the diamond centre, there will be more contrast.



yes I think so too. This is what I actually told SA when I was eyeing the ring. I kind of understand where VCA were coming from that it may be too much of a bling but they did it for the holiday pendant and it does not look odd or strange or too much. So yes, I agree it needs a diamond in the centre. Maybe this is what sets me off!


----------



## ThisVNchick

jhs001 said:


> It says it is but if you actually try to purchase it, it’s out of stock.


I would suggest that you call the VCA number listed on the website; the reps can help you locate a store that has the item you're looking for. I know guilloche is hard to find, but I have seen a few pendants/necklace/bracelets being offered recently by different SAs that I work with. Goodluck!


----------



## 880

Ylesiya said:


> maybe my problem is it feels like it does not stand out enough?..


ITA with this. is there perhaps a between the finger ring in guilloche? In magic size, not vintage?  I think you could use more bling, on the hand, going by your photo. However, I am a more-ish kind of person; everyone’s taste is different


----------



## Louish

Can I please ask you all how the guilloche mixes with pink gold? I wear Cartier rose gold on my wrists & im wondering just how obvious/jarring it would be to have a YG guilloche pendant. Thank you!!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Louish said:


> Can I please ask you all how the guilloche mixes with pink gold? I wear Cartier rose gold on my wrists & im wondering just how obvious/jarring it would be to have a YG guilloche pendant. Thank you!!


i think that vca yg typically works well with rg, but for some reason i think the guilloche is more yellow than most vca yg. maybe because it’s a solid motif? but since the rose gold will be on your wrists, and the guilloche will be on your neck, i doubt the metal difference will be noticeable.


----------



## Blinglover17

jhs001 said:


> Does anyone’s SA have a Guilloche bracelet available for purchase before the holidays? They’re so scarce!



I was told 2 weeks ago by my NY SA that the guilloche earrings and bracelet are currently completely sold out with a waitlist for them. I’m on the wait list for the earrings but they are apparently only barely trickling in every week from France so I’m not sure I’ll have them in time for Christmas


----------



## Louish

Blinglover17 said:


> I was told 2 weeks ago by my NY SA that the guilloche earrings and bracelet are currently completely sold out with a waitlist for them. I’m on the wait list for the earrings but they are apparently only barely trickling in every week from France so I’m not sure I’ll have them in time for Christmas


That’s so disappointing!! I hope you get them in time


----------



## jyyanks

Blinglover17 said:


> I was told 2 weeks ago by my NY SA that the guilloche earrings and bracelet are currently completely sold out with a waitlist for them. I’m on the wait list for the earrings but they are apparently only barely trickling in every week from France so I’m not sure I’ll have them in time for Christmas



I heard that stock is low all around (at least in NY).  I was able to get a holiday pendant but my SA said there's a waitlist for certain items because they aren't getting as much as they usually do from France.


----------



## Blinglover17

jyyanks said:


> I heard that stock is low all around (at least in NY).  I was able to get a holiday pendant but my SA said there's a waitlist for certain items because they aren't getting as much as they usually do from France.


Agreed, I had asked if she could transfer any in from another store and she said it was nationwide. I’m being patient but it’s hard! I had gone in 10/30 and was surprised when they had the guilloche earrings in stock. I should’ve bought them then but I was torn between a few pieces and wanted more time to decide. My own fault!


----------



## bixiby

jhs001 said:


> Does anyone’s SA have a Guilloche bracelet available for purchase before the holidays? They’re so scarce!



VCA online store sometimes has it in stock, but you have to check it often. I was looking for tiger eye bracelet and guilloche bracelet, both are difficult to find. I got my tiger eye from VCA website in mid-November, and just purchased yellow gold guilloche bracelet today. Good Luck!


----------



## Bisoux78

My 2020 Holiday Pendant


----------



## Blinglover17

Soooo happy these came in before Xmas!


----------



## lilpikachu

Blinglover17 said:


> Soooo happy these came in before Xmas!


They are stunning! These are next on my wish list


----------



## xsimplicity




----------



## J_love_Chanel

munkeebag81 said:


> Just received the pendant, still on the hunt for the bracelet ... and maybe vintage earrings
> 
> View attachment 4980565


Is that MOP Ginza edition?? Gorgeous! I really want to get MOP Ginza pendant one day once we can travel again.  I think those region specific pendants are perfect size as I find magic little too big for me.  
I have tried on HK edition but I am just not a red person so didn’t get it.


----------



## PurseOD

Does anyone’s SA have the guilloche vintage pendant? I’m new to VCA and I have been watching for it to restock online for weeks (months??). I know for sure it’s the first VCA piece I want though.


----------



## rendelujo

Gorgeous! How long did it take you to get it? It’s always sold out  



munkeebag81 said:


> Just received the pendant, still on the hunt for the bracelet ... and maybe vintage earrings
> 
> View attachment 4980565


----------



## JEPT

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 4937749


@xsimplicity love your C de Cartier pendant too  If I may ask (here at the VCA forum), what size is the diamond you have in the necklace? Considering the same pendant, I think it's a very beautiful and elegant choice for everyday wear.


----------



## xsimplicity

JEPT said:


> @xsimplicity love your C de Cartier pendant too  If I may ask (here at the VCA forum), what size is the diamond you have in the necklace? Considering the same pendant, I think it's a very beautiful and elegant choice for everyday wear.



Thanks! I love it. Mines is 0.5ct. I’m considering getting matching studs but struggling on what size to get. At first I wanted 0.5ct per stud but now I’m thinking ~0.3ct for daily wear.


----------



## minami

Wow, totally loving guilloche more and more thanks to all the pretty pics!

I'm planning to get the single pendant for daily wear as it can match with any coloured stones IMO


----------



## bebexirene

Just picked up my bracelet!  My husband purchased this for me as a surprise push gift after I had our third child two weeks ago, and then I had to get it shortened and had to leave it at the store for another week.  My husband was told they only received  two of these bracelets when he purchased it and it was sold out nationwide for a while already


----------



## munkeebag81

I’ve been wanting to add the bracelet to my collection but was told there was a long waitlist,  so when it became available on line i couldn’t resist.  
Pictures does not do any justice to how beautiful this piece is in real life.


----------



## seasounds

Casual look!


----------



## Janita

munkeebag81 said:


> I’ve been wanting to add the bracelet to my collection but was told there was a long waitlist,  so when it became available on line i couldn’t resist.
> Pictures does not do any justice to how beautiful this piece is in real life.


So beautiful!!!!!
I've been contemplating this piece, but afraid of scratches/damages since VCA said they can't polish it. Has it stood well with daily wear?


----------



## Frivole88

my pair


----------



## Mali_

kristinlorraine said:


> my pair
> View attachment 5040802


So pretty, together and apart.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

My vintage Alhambra earrings, love them so much


----------



## munkeebag81

I’ve heard they do get scratches if stacked with other bracelets.  



Janita said:


> So beautiful!!!!!
> I've been contemplating this piece, but afraid of scratches/damages since VCA said they can't polish it. Has it stood well with daily wear?


----------



## taya19

Hello! My SA told me that the guilloche is more sensitive than mother of pearl. Is that true? I don't understand how gold can be more sensitive than a stone. My 2 options are magic mother of pearl earings  or vintage guilloche earings. Which one from your experience is more durable and is easier to look after?


----------



## thorwhit

Hello, total newbie here!
Loving the guilloche pics, been on my wishlist. Does anyone have earrings in both hammered YG vintage and guilloche who could compare? Would love to see more mod shots of the earrings.
Was going to wait for a bit to purchase but the guilloche prices just went up by £200 in the UK!


----------



## nycmamaofone

taya19 said:


> Hello! My SA told me that the guilloche is more sensitive than mother of pearl. Is that true? I don't understand how gold can be more sensitive than a stone. My 2 options are magic mother of pearl earings  or vintage guilloche earings. Which one from your experience is more durable and is easier to look after?


When people talk about Guilloche being delicate they just mean the scratches can’t be buffed out or polished like other kinds of gold. If you are talking about earrings, the Guilloche wins hands down for being more durable. It’s hard to scratch earrings lol. For your reference I own the Guilloche earrings and two different MoP items (not earrings). No issues at all with the earrings, but I won’t wear them to bed or shower with them.


----------



## brynadair

Hi guys and gals! My first post on here I was wondering if anyone could comment on the scratch factor of the guilloche bracelet, and if you wear one daily, if you could post a picture of it. Trying to decide between the diamond tip JUC and the alternating diamond guilloche bracelet. My only concern is that if the guilloche gets scratched enough, that the lines will start to disappear.


----------



## Chanellover2015

cherrytongue said:


> Just got mine resized!!   Took them only one day in Vegas!!



curious as to what you ladies do with the extra pieces once re-sized?

I’m looking into getting the bracelet and I might need to resize it but then what happens to the extra pieces? Just store them away?


----------



## glamourbag

Chanellover2015 said:


> curious as to what you ladies do with the extra pieces once re-sized?
> 
> I’m looking into getting the bracelet and I might need to resize it but then what happens to the extra pieces? Just store them away?


Yes, as they wouldn't be removing the motif, only the links in between. I save them incase, with time, I decide/need to add them back in. I don't see there being anything else that could be done with the links anyway and keeping all parts of your jewellery product will keep it considered as the whole product. Try not to loose any of its associated pieces (including removed links) incase you ever need to produce it all  or wish to sell it.


----------



## babubabu

So beautiful!


----------



## ayao2913

Sharing my bracelets.  I don’t intend to stack them.  Plan to wear the rose gold at work and the guilloche at leisure


----------



## DR2014

ayao2913 said:


> Sharing my bracelets.  I don’t intend to stack them.  Plan to wear the rose gold at work and the guilloche at leisure


Beautiful! Twins on the rose gold one. I was actually wondering how the two golds look together, thank you for sharing that! Just out of curiosity, why do you think of the guilloche as a leisure piece? Is it because it might scratch more easily at work? Thanks!!


----------



## ayao2913

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful! Twins on the rose gold one. I was actually wondering how the two golds look together, thank you for sharing that! Just out of curiosity, why do you think of the guilloche as a leisure piece? Is it because it might scratch more easily at work? Thanks!!



Yes I’m worried about getting the guilloche bracelet scratched at work.  Also my workplace is an open office environment and there is a lot of foot traffic near my desk.  Don’t want people to think I’m showing off luxury jewellery by wearing the shiny guilloche bracelet.


----------



## A bottle of Red

The sa in my local store was wearing a yg guilloche bracelet.  It was so sparkly & stunning  that even my dh (who never pays attention to jewelry)  noticed!
Is there wg guilloche bracelets/ necklaces too ? Or just yg?


----------



## mikimoto007

A bottle of Red said:


> The sa in my local store was wearing a yg guilloche bracelet.  It was so sparkly & stunning  that even my dh (who never pays attention to jewelry)  noticed!
> Is there wg guilloche bracelets/ necklaces too ? Or just yg?



The only wg guilloche piece was the 2020 holiday pendant, now sold out. I'm not sure if it can be special ordered.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Just wondering bec my  earrings are wg. But that yg guilloche bracelet was ahhhmazing!


----------



## Chanellover2015

ayao2913 said:


> Sharing my bracelets.  I don’t intend to stack them.  Plan to wear the rose gold at work and the guilloche at leisure



which one is yo Favorite and why? If you only had to pick one...
If you can pick one that is 

They are both beautiful!!!


----------



## ayao2913

Chanellover2015 said:


> which one is yo Favorite and why? If you only had to pick one...
> If you can pick one that is
> 
> They are both beautiful!!!



Oh this is very hard.  I like the low-maintenance of the hammered rose gold and can wear it anytime.  On the other hand the guilloche just makes my heart sing whenever I look at it!

I am secretly hoping there will be a rose gold guilloche version in the future ...


----------



## colexalt

brynadair said:


> Hi guys and gals! My first post on here I was wondering if anyone could comment on the scratch factor of the guilloche bracelet, and if you wear one daily, if you could post a picture of it. Trying to decide between the diamond tip JUC and the alternating diamond guilloche bracelet. My only concern is that if the guilloche gets scratched enough, that the lines will start to disappear.


Hi, which bracelet did you get in the end? i too am torn between the JUC and 5 motif guilloche bracelet. Im planning to stack it with my love bracelet. Opinions welcomed to help me decide!


----------



## ShadowComet

mikimoto007 said:


> The only wg guilloche piece was the 2020 holiday pendant, now sold out. I'm not sure if it can be special ordered.



Yes, you can SO the WG guilloche. I'm still waiting for the price of the bracelet 5 motifs.


----------



## kat2121

Hi all! I was lucky enough to be able to order a vintage guilloche pendant online—I’ve had my eye on it for a long time but have yet to see it in-person.

However, I’m starting to wonder whether it may be too flashy/eye-catching to wear freely all the time—I wouldn’t want it to draw attention from passersby/stand out too much. Would love to get your thoughts on this and if I should consider a more understated piece instead (like the hammered or MOP). Thanks!


----------



## ohsohappy

ShadowComet said:


> Yes, you can SO the WG guilloche. I'm still waiting for the price of the bracelet 5 motifs.


Oh, that is excellent news!  Once you get the quote, could you share it? I'd love to have one too!


----------



## jenaps

ohsohappy said:


> Oh, that is excellent news!  Once you get the quote, could you share it? I'd love to have one too!


Yes please share the information when you get it!


----------



## nycmamaofone

kat2121 said:


> Hi all! I was lucky enough to be able to order a vintage guilloche pendant online—I’ve had my eye on it for a long time but have yet to see it in-person.
> 
> However, I’m starting to wonder whether it may be too flashy/eye-catching to wear freely all the time—I wouldn’t want it to draw attention from passersby/stand out too much. Would love to get your thoughts on this and if I should consider a more understated piece instead (like the hammered or MOP). Thanks!


Definitely not too flashy!! It’s not a huge pendant. I think the magic size would be more flashy.


----------



## kat2121

nycmamaofone said:


> Definitely not too flashy!! It’s not a huge pendant. I think the magic size would be more flashy.


Thank you!! This is super helpful!


----------



## Glitterbomb

If anyone here has been trying to find a guilloche pendant, they are available online right now in the vintage and magic size


----------



## Bisoux78

kat2121 said:


> Hi all! I was lucky enough to be able to order a vintage guilloche pendant online—I’ve had my eye on it for a long time but have yet to see it in-person.
> However, I’m starting to wonder whether it may be too flashy/eye-catching to wear freely all the time—I wouldn’t want it to draw attention from passersby/stand out too much. Would love to get your thoughts on this and if I should consider a more understated piece instead (like the hammered or MOP). Thanks!



I own both the YG and WG and it's fine as long as you don't take public transportation. I live in NYC and it's not something I would wear on the Subway. I wear them to work regularly and I work in a hospital.


----------



## kat2121

Bisoux78 said:


> I own both the YG and WG and it's fine as long as you don't take public transportation. I live in NYC and it's not something I would wear on the Subway. I wear them to work regularly and I work in a hospital.


Great advice, thank you!!


----------



## Olivia2021

I‘m looking for a necklace to layer with the single gold guilloche necklace for everyday so I was hoping someone would post layered with another necklace. Please post those too if you have or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Olivia2021 said:


> I‘m looking for a necklace to layer with the single gold guilloche necklace for everyday so I was hoping someone would post layered with another necklace. Please post those too if you have or ideas would be appreciated.



I like to layer mine (and my other VCA alhambra necklaces) with a pave Love pendant by Lana Jewelry. Link here

It's my go-to layering necklace, because it sits a bit lower (18", but you can even get one that is around 20").


----------



## Olivia2021

Beautiful combo. I actually have a white gold Lana necklace which I fell in love with because of the sparkle. Apparently we both love sparkle since we purchased the guilloche.


----------



## Bisoux78

Olivia2021 said:


> I‘m looking for a necklace to layer with the single gold guilloche necklace for everyday so I was hoping someone would post layered with another necklace. Please post those too if you have or ideas would be appreciated.


There's a famous YouTuber named "KristinaBraly". She never takes hers off and wears it with another longer YG necklace. If you don't feel like watching her vids, she also has an IG jam packed with pics of her wearing the Guilloche pendant with the longer 2nd pendant.


----------



## Olivia2021

Thank you! I just went down the Kristina Braly rabbit hole on you tube.


----------



## munkeebag81

I have the pendant and I wear it daily.   I personally don’t think it is too flashy,  def not as flashy as my bracelet.   





kat2121 said:


> Hi all! I was lucky enough to be able to order a vintage guilloche pendant online—I’ve had my eye on it for a long time but have yet to see it in-person.
> 
> However, I’m starting to wonder whether it may be too flashy/eye-catching to wear freely all the time—I wouldn’t want it to draw attention from passersby/stand out too much. Would love to get your thoughts on this and if I should consider a more understated piece instead (like the hammered or MOP). Thanks!


----------



## brynadair

colexalt said:


> Hi, which bracelet did you get in the end? i too am torn between the JUC and 5 motif guilloche bracelet. Im planning to stack it with my love bracelet. Opinions welcomed to help me decide!



Still haven’t decided... it’s a constant battle in my mind. I own the plain JUC already, but something is so beautiful about the diamond tip one. I don’t own any alhambra bracelets however, and the guilloche is equally as stunning, but I’m scared of it being too dressy for everyday and scratching. Let me know what you decide, and I might copy you Lol!


----------



## colexalt

brynadair said:


> Still haven’t decided... it’s a constant battle in my mind. I own the plain JUC already, but something is so beautiful about the diamond tip one. I don’t own any alhambra bracelets however, and the guilloche is equally as stunning, but I’m scared of it being too dressy for everyday and scratching. Let me know what you decide, and I might copy you Lol!


I know what you mean! The diamond juc is simply gorgeous. I would totally go for it if it wasn’t so expensive . For the price of the diamond one, I can effectively get a hold of one regular juc + mop Alhambra bracelet which I find I will get more joy and value out of. Currently I’m pretty set on getting the juc and potentially adding on the mop Alhambra at a later time. Tho it’s so tempting to just pull the trigger and get both now! Still contemplating..
I’ve actually given up on the guilloche as I was told by the SA (here in singapore) that the waiting time for it would be about a year. Also they had a guilloche pendant in store which I placed on my wrist and found it too gaudy looking with my love. It does look stunning on others tho, unfortunately not me ):
Will hopefully update after I’ve visited the stores again next week!


----------



## Bisoux78

Snagged one before the price increase. My (way too early) Birthday present for myself!


----------



## bebexirene

My husband surprised me with the vintage necklace for my birthday!  I’m loving this combo so much


----------



## inn0centbbygurl

Has anyone seen the bracelet in store recently? I’ve been trying to locate one but it’s sold out online and at my local store.


----------



## celestial8

inn0centbbygurl said:


> Has anyone seen the bracelet in store recently? I’ve been trying to locate one but it’s sold out online and at my local store.



Nope. My SA (in Canada) told me there are none available in North America and the only way to get one is a pay a deposit and get on the wait list for one (waiting times of potentially up to a year).


----------



## Happyish

Does anyone have the VCA Secret Alhambra Guilloche watch? Do you like it? Do you have modeling pictures?


----------



## Pursenal

Hi wanted to share a pic of the guilloche earrings, wanted them for 2 years! 
So addictive want more but need to calm down, these were around $7500 Cad
A lot of money for me. Should I return or keep them as I hear they could be a good investment..)


----------



## A bottle of Red

Pursenal said:


> Hi wanted to share a pic of the guilloche earrings, wanted them for 2 years!
> So addictive want more but need to calm down, these were around $7500 Cad
> A lot of money for me. Should I return or keep them as I hear they could be a good investment..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233266


Keep it only if you love it not for investment purposes


----------



## Pursenal

A bottle of Red said:


> Keep it only if you love it not for investment purposes


I totally agree with you! I gotta admit these are a popular item and are super classic


----------



## tenshix

Pursenal said:


> Hi wanted to share a pic of the guilloche earrings, wanted them for 2 years!
> So addictive want more but need to calm down, these were around $7500 Cad
> A lot of money for me. Should I return or keep them as I hear they could be a good investment..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233266



Looks lovely on you!! If you’ve been wanting it for 2 years and love it I say keep it!

Regardless of whether or not it’s popular with others if the piece makes your heart sing & happy I think it’s a keeper


----------



## Pursenal

tenshix said:


> Looks lovely on you!! If you’ve been wanting it for 2 years and love it I say keep it!
> 
> Regardless of whether or not it’s popular with others if the piece makes your heart sing & happy I think it’s a keeper


Thank you so much! Yup the more I open up that VC box and try them the more they belong to me makes me smile every time


----------



## Bursting_pink

Pursenal said:


> Thank you so much! Yup the more I open up that VC box and try them the more they belong to me makes me smile every time


I know that feeling! I just recently got my 5 motif guilloche bracelet after being on the waiting list for a year! Can't help but fall in love with the sparkle! 

The earrings look fantastic on you! For $7500 CAD, if you don't feel joy every time you catch glimpses of them in the mirror, then you should return.


----------



## Pursenal

Bursting_pink said:


> I know that feeling! I just recently got my 5 motif guilloche bracelet after being on the waiting list for a year! Can't help but fall in love with the sparkle!
> 
> The earrings look fantastic on you! For $7500 CAD, if you don't feel joy every time you catch glimpses of them in the mirror, then you should return.


Oh wow so glad you got the bracelet I want one too but purchased one in gold with onyx  I won’t be wearing the earrings as much as the bracelet but I will definitely keep forever


----------



## Bursting_pink

Pursenal said:


> Oh wow so glad you got the bracelet I want one too but purchased one in gold with onyx  I won’t be wearing the earrings as much as the bracelet but I will definitely keep forever


That YG Onyx combo with guilloche is stunning !! enjoy in great health!


----------



## Pursenal

Bursting_pink said:


> That YG Onyx combo with guilloche is stunning !! enjoy in great health!


Thank you very much same to you with you’re goodies!


----------



## nikkimau

is the long wait time more so because of the pandemic, or the amount of time it takes to make each custom piece?


----------



## Pursenal

nikkimau said:


> is the long wait time more so because of the pandemic, or the amount of time it takes to make each custom piece?


I think a bit of both for sure.


----------



## Kisa

nikkimau said:


> is the long wait time more so because of the pandemic, or the amount of time it takes to make each custom piece?



My SA at VCA in Toronto told me the bracelet would take a month. I’m in Europe now and just ordered the 5-motif guilloche off the site. Perhaps the wait times are not so severe anymore!


----------



## Pursenal

Kisa said:


> My SA at VCA in Toronto told me the bracelet would take a month. I’m in Europe now and just ordered the 5-motif guilloche off the site. Perhaps the wait times are not so severe anymore!


----------



## Pursenal

That’s great one month wait isn’t bad at all. You are going to be so happy with the guilloche bracelet.


----------



## Kisa

Pursenal said:


> That’s great one month wait isn’t bad at all. You are going to be so happy with the guilloche bracelet.



Thank you. I was shocked when she said it was a month. The bracelet was on my list but it was a bit of an impulse purchase when it appeared online. I will post pics when it arrives hopefully Tuesday!


----------



## Pursenal

Kisa said:


> Thank you. I was shocked when she said it was a month. The bracelet was on my list but it was a bit of an impulse purchase when it appeared online. I will post pics when it arrives hopefully Tuesday!


----------



## Pursenal

I would love to see a pic in effect you won’t regret this timeless classic. Every time I purchase a piece from VC I always want another it’s so addictive, I want the Alhambra vintage 10 motif next!


----------



## kphongkong

Has anyone joined their 5 motif guilloche with other 5 motif's to make a necklace?


----------



## LexLV

kphongkong said:


> Has anyone joined their 5 motif guilloche with other 5 motif's to make a necklace?


Not 5 motif guilloche but two 5 motif RG guilloche and carnelian joined together. One was shortened 2 links the other not shortened.


----------



## nikkimau

Kisa said:


> My SA at VCA in Toronto told me the bracelet would take a month. I’m in Europe now and just ordered the 5-motif guilloche off the site. Perhaps the wait times are not so severe anymore!



ty for your response! I just called a boutique today to order the 5 motif bracelet and it will be shipped to me by Wednesday! My first ever VCA purchase  might get the matching pendant and earrings too for my bday!


----------



## kphongkong

LexLV said:


> Not 5 motif guilloche but two 5 motif RG guilloche and carnelian joined together. One was shortened 2 links the other not shortened.


oh this looks great - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Siu2786

I got the white gold mop as my first piece, but needed a yellow gold bracelet as well. So I bought the guilloche and I absolutely love both of them. So different and so beautiful


----------



## kphongkong

Siu2786 said:


> I got the white gold mop as my first piece, but needed a yellow gold bracelet as well. So I bought the guilloche and I absolutely love both of them. So different and so beautiful


this is now making me want them both!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Adding my Vintage Guilloche Pendant to this thread. I’m eyeing the earrings next hehe


----------



## lovejewels79

Hi all, i am new here and am planning to purchase a 5 motif vintage alhambra guilloche bracelet in yellow gold.

 I would like to ask how do i check if its a new piece? And does vca sell display pieces to customers? Thanks all


----------



## tenshix

lovejewels79 said:


> Hi all, i am new here and am planning to purchase a 5 motif vintage alhambra guilloche bracelet in yellow gold.
> 
> I would like to ask how do i check if its a new piece? And does vca sell display pieces to customers? Thanks all



Hi and welcome! Due to stock constraints from Paris ever since Covid started, VCA sells all of their display pieces. If you are lucky you may get one that was just shipped in that nobody has tried on before. Perhaps you could try working with your SA to see if they could make that happen for you. But I would suggest just going in to inspect the piece with your own eyes and if you can’t see scratches or imperfections, even if it’s a display piece, I highly recommend securing the piece if you love it due to the low inventory in general. I hope you find one you love!


----------



## lovejewels79

tenshix said:


> Hi and welcome! Due to stock constraints from Paris ever since Covid started, VCA sells all of their display pieces. If you are lucky you may get one that was just shipped in that nobody has tried on before. Perhaps you could try working with your SA to see if they could make that happen for you. But I would suggest just going in to inspect the piece with your own eyes and if you can’t see scratches or imperfections, even if it’s a display piece, I highly recommend securing the piece if you love it due to the low inventory in general. I hope you find one you love!



thank you  I did go in to the boutique to ask if they have a display piece to try on and they said they dont have any display piece to try on. I am wondering if they will tell you that the piece is a display piece or will keep mum about it?


----------



## tenshix

lovejewels79 said:


> thank you  I did go in to the boutique to ask if they have a display piece to try on and they said they dont have any display piece to try on. I am wondering if they will tell you that the piece is a display piece or will keep mum about it?



If it is a display piece it will be put out on display at the store. Sounds like they don’t have any in stock when you went in.


----------



## lovejewels79

tenshix said:


> If it is a display piece it will be put out on display at the store. Sounds like they don’t have any in stock when you went in.



thank you for your information


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Guilloche Pendant


----------



## noreen_uk

i wore my bracelet straight in the store  and lovin it


----------



## lovejewels79

I am so excited! I received news to collect my 5-motif guilloche bracelet. Will appreciate if anyone can advise me on what to look out for when checking?

I was told the wait will be 3 weeks but i received news the next day after i paid the deposit. A little worried if it is possible that they transfer a display piece in? But the SA did say the piece just came in from Paris.


----------



## lovejewels79

Omg i am just so excited! I’ve just collected my 5-motif vintage alhambra guilloche bracelet and i couldnt wait to unbox it first to admire it before putting it back into the box and wrapped up under the christmas tree as a present for myself 

my SA is amazing! She gave me 3 boxes of chocolates cos one box is for me and the other two for my children. I also received champagne and 2 small boxes of chocolates from the boutique manager when i paid the deposit. The service provided is amazing! Will be sending the bracelet back for resizing as its too big for me as i am a size 16 for the Love bracelet.

Thanks for letting me share my joy


----------



## noreen_uk

stack well with my clic-clac


----------



## kat2121

How does everyone here clean their guilloche pieces? Any special cleaning solutions or cloths you’d recommend to get rid of lotion/dust/smudges and clean between the lines?


----------



## A bottle of Red

G





kat2121 said:


> How does everyone here clean their guilloche pieces? Any special cleaning solutions or cloths you’d recommend to get rid of lotion/dust/smudges and clean between the lines?


Good question,  so far on my guilloche carnelian bracelet i have just used the cleaning cloth but I don't know what to use for more thorough cleaning.


----------



## kat2121

A bottle of Red said:


> G
> Good question,  so far on my guilloche carnelian bracelet i have just used the cleaning cloth but I don't know what to use for more thorough cleaning.


Thank you!! I’ve been avoiding cleaning mine for the last few months, but it’s definitely at the point where I need to!


----------



## rat_stack

kat2121 said:


> Thank you!! I’ve been avoiding cleaning mine for the last few months, but it’s definitely at the point where I need to!



The Cartier cleaning solution and brush makes it look like new again. Highly recommend for cleaning the faceted lines of the guilloche.


----------



## floridamama

I take a small bowl and add lukewarm water and a drop of dish soap - i then use an extra soft baby toothbrush to gently clean the guilloche


----------



## A bottle of Red

floridamama said:


> I take a small bowl and add lukewarm water and a drop of dish soap - i then use an extra soft baby toothbrush to gently clean the guilloche


I'm just nervous to have the carnelian motifs in water. Is it ok?


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Both aren't mine yet but I am considering either the vintage earrings or the one motif pendant. Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## A bottle of Red

Both gorgeous but that 10 motif! Wow


----------



## glamourbag

vcaloverrrrr said:


> Both aren't mine yet but I am considering either the vintage earrings or the one motif pendant. Any advice or suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 5293711
> View attachment 5293712


Id say the earrings but truth be told?? That ten motif is FIRE!!! Thats my top choice for you.


----------



## DaisyTu

Hi all! I just received my guilloche bracelet today! It’s my first VCA bracelet so not sure what to expect since I bought it remotely. I noticed a few of the motifs have what looks like little dotes/scratches. The one that stands out the most is the one I’ve uploaded. If you look closely at the top there’s seems to be some time of imperfection. Idk am I thinking too much of it?


----------



## lovejewels79

DaisyTu said:


> Hi all! I just received my guilloche bracelet today! It’s my first VCA bracelet so not sure what to expect since I bought it remotely. I noticed a few of the motifs have what looks like little dotes/scratches. The one that stands out the most is the one I’ve uploaded. If you look closely at the top there’s seems to be some time of imperfection. Idk am I thinking too much of it?



it could be dust/fingerprints? Do you have those microfiber jewelry cloths? If yes, try to wipe gently and see if the “spots/scratches” goes away?

for mine, after wearing it through the day and before showering, i tend to see those spots (dust) on the motifs. But after showering, the spots (dust) disappear.


----------



## glamourbag

DaisyTu said:


> Hi all! I just received my guilloche bracelet today! It’s my first VCA bracelet so not sure what to expect since I bought it remotely. I noticed a few of the motifs have what looks like little dotes/scratches. The one that stands out the most is the one I’ve uploaded. If you look closely at the top there’s seems to be some time of imperfection. Idk am I thinking too much of it?


That looks like it is dust etc like @lovejewels79 mentioned. Scratches look different as they typically run horizontally across the design (yes technically they can run vertical but those types are harder to see and not as common in my opinion). The bottom portion of the motif looks like there is a bit of dust or possibly cream etc in the design. As mentioned above, you can wipe with a fluffy microfibre cloth. A good microfibre should not leave any fibre stands). After that, you can always give it a fast blast with your hair dryer to quickly whisk away any stray fibres if you are really worried. Alternatively, a little light soap in warmish water will help loosen. Then follow the same drying tips with the cloth.


----------



## DaisyTu

@glamourbag and @lovejewels79  thank you for your comments! I will definitely give that a try. Tysm


----------



## nysurg

got lucky twice in 1 month!

Returned my 6 motif and was able to a 10 motif a week later!! Then placed a deposit for the earrings, 3 weeks later went to the boutique in Dallas and there they were, fresh arrival from Paris for another client who didn't want them!!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

nysurg said:


> got lucky twice in 1 month!
> 
> Returned my 6 motif and was able to a 10 motif a week later!! Then placed a deposit for the earrings, 3 weeks later went to the boutique in Dallas and there they were, fresh arrival from Paris for another client who didn't want them!!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## mesh123

Finally got the 10 motif! My first guilloche!


----------



## wisconsin

nysurg said:


> got lucky twice in 1 month!
> 
> Returned my 6 motif and was able to a 10 motif a week later!! Then placed a deposit for the earrings, 3 weeks later went to the boutique in Dallas and there they were, fresh arrival from Paris for another client who didn't want them!!!


May I please ask what 6 motif you returned and why. Thanks. By the way,you are so beautifu.


----------



## nysurg

wisconsin said:


> May I please ask what 6 motif you returned and why. Thanks. By the way,you are so beautifu.


Awe thank you!

The 6 motif is gorgeous but I didn't love it on me for some reason...

Here is a pic...


----------



## innerpeace85

nysurg said:


> Awe thank you!
> 
> The 6 motif is gorgeous but I didn't love it on me for some reason...
> 
> Here is a pic...


I think the 6 motif looks stunning on you!


----------



## nysurg

innerpeace85 said:


> I think the 6 motif looks stunning on you!


thank you! I think that the guilloche is a better fit for my lifestyle!


----------



## A bottle of Red

It is very pretty but that guilloche looks fabulous on you!


----------



## innerpeace85

nysurg said:


> got lucky twice in 1 month!
> 
> Returned my 6 motif and was able to a 10 motif a week later!! Then placed a deposit for the earrings, 3 weeks later went to the boutique in Dallas and there they were, fresh arrival from Paris for another client who didn't want them!!!


So pretty!


----------



## rosebean

nysurg said:


> Awe thank you!
> 
> The 6 motif is gorgeous but I didn't love it on me for some reason...
> 
> Here is a pic...


Looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## sassification

Siu2786 said:


> I got the white gold mop as my first piece, but needed a yellow gold bracelet as well. So I bought the guilloche and I absolutely love both of them. So different and so beautiful



 Wow you are my bracelet twin! But i nvr could bring myself to wear them together.. i m not good at kixing metals 

It looks nice on you!


----------



## sassification

The guilloche is a hard piece to do on photos.. its so much brighter and stunning in real life


----------



## poshfashion

Beautiful! It’s next on my wish list!


----------



## wisconsin

nysurg said:


> thank you! I think that the guilloche is a better fit for my lifestyle!


I can understand that. 6 motif is  like a showstopper on you. Eventually get both of you can.


----------



## xo.babydoll

sassification said:


> The guilloche is a hard piece to do on photos.. its so much brighter and stunning in real life



I agree! Was on the fence about it when I saw photos online, but after seeing it in stores I was sold! Literally breathtaking.


----------



## sassification

xo.babydoll said:


> I agree! Was on the fence about it when I saw photos online, but after seeing it in stores I was sold! Literally breathtaking.



Same thinf happened to me! When i saw it at the store, i just have to get it!! LOl


----------



## Notorious Pink

So…I have not really been wearing my guilloche/pave 10 motif SO very much. However, with an extender it fits perfectly as an ankle bracelet. 

Shouled I be concerned about scratches?
What do you guys think?




PS It’s impossible to make my feet look good, sorry.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> So…I have not really been wearing my guilloche/pave 10 motif SO very much. However, with an extender it fits perfectly as an ankle bracelet.
> 
> Shouled I be concerned about scratches?
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5429260
> View attachment 5429261
> 
> 
> PS It’s impossible to make my feet look good, sorry.


I love the belt idea, can you link it to something else and try it as a belt? Otherwise the anklet is very cute. You know I am biased on this necklace, because I am impatiently waiting for it to come out someday as a regular item. I do agree that the rose gold combo would be even prettier, but if you get creative maybe you can make it work!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> I love the belt idea, can you link it to something else and try it as a belt? Otherwise the anklet is very cute. You know I am biased on this necklace, because I am impatiently waiting for it to come out someday as a regular item. I do agree that the rose gold combo would be even prettier, but if you get creative maybe you can make it work!


I will see if a belt is an option, but I think a 10 wont be long enough unless I have a looooooong extender, or another 10. 

I have considered getting the matching bracelet, I imagine the 10 + 5 + extender would be enough.


----------



## nicole0612

Notorious Pink said:


> I will see if a belt is an option, but I think a 10 wont be long enough unless I have a looooooong extender, or another 10.
> 
> I have considered getting the matching bracelet, I imagine the 10 + 5 + extender would be enough.


Yes, I was thinking that you could combine it with another 10, hammered would work really well, but I think that is too “basic” for you to have made room in your collection for. I wouldn’t add the 5 motif if you are already on the fence about this one. Maybe better to SO the RG combo you really want and you can wear the two together as a belt (or anything) sometimes. I really don’t think the gold color difference would be a problem, especially as a belt.


----------



## nightbefore

Notorious Pink said:


> So…I have not really been wearing my guilloche/pave 10 motif SO very much. However, with an extender it fits perfectly as an ankle bracelet.
> 
> Shouled I be concerned about scratches?
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5429260
> View attachment 5429261
> 
> 
> PS It’s impossible to make my feet look good, sorry.


I wouldn’t dare to wear this as an anklet. What if the clasps open or chains break? I think it would be hard to notice its absence. It is a beautiful piece but if you really think that you won’t get enough wear from it as a necklace I would sell it. I think a pave VCA piece is  just too expensive to be anklet, maybe something like sweet bracelets would be much better. Maybe I am too paranoid about losing it


----------



## Notorious Pink

nightbefore said:


> I wouldn’t dare to wear this as an anklet. What if the clasps open or chains break? I think it would be hard to notice its absence. It is a beautiful piece but if you really think that you won’t get enough wear from it as a necklace I would sell it. I think a pave VCA piece is  just too expensive to be anklet, maybe something like sweet bracelets would be much better. Maybe I am too paranoid about losing it


I get that, but I’m seriously OCD about this stuff and very tactile-sensitive (which is often an issue when I’m working out or even sleeping). I’m not going to forget to check about a million times when I’m wearing it, and even then I plan to wear it only for dinner or nice shopping, not an everyday thing.


----------



## Glitterbomb




----------



## All things chic

Notorious Pink said:


> So…I have not really been wearing my guilloche/pave 10 motif SO very much. However, with an extender it fits perfectly as an ankle bracelet.
> 
> Shouled I be concerned about scratches?
> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5429260
> View attachment 5429261
> 
> 
> PS It’s impossible to make my feet look good, sorry.


If you like it and it makes you happy, then I say go for it. I'm also the type of person who stacks MOP and agate together and sleeps/works out with it. In my opinion life is too short to worry about scratching a luxury good and I would rather enjoy it. YOLO.


----------



## Makenna




----------



## glamourbag

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5429582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429583


To me this is kind of perfect....   The size variance between the two is spot on for layering.


----------



## innerpeace85

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 5429582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429583


Beautiful @Glitterbomb  ! I am thinking about requesting SO for pave earrings and pave pendant. I wish I didn’t see the FP listing and your post


----------



## bucha

A quatrefoil-shaped disco ball: my Magic Alhambra guilloché necklace


----------



## eckw

Just bought my first (two) Guilloche pieces - 10 motif necklace and 5-motif bracelet. On my very first visit to the Paris flagship too! Really wasn’t expecting to make such a big purchase but my SA said I was super lucky as it’s rare for them to have both available at the same time. It’s been a while since I’ve been on the forum but just wanted to share my lucky purchases! ❤️


----------



## glamourbag

eckw said:


> Just bought my first (two) Guilloche pieces - 10 motif necklace and 5-motif bracelet. On my very first visit to the Paris flagship too! Really wasn’t expecting to make such a big purchase but my SA said I was super lucky as it’s rare for them to have both available at the same time. It’s been a while since I’ve been on the forum but just wanted to share my lucky purchases! ❤
> View attachment 5437921
> View attachment 5437922


I love guilloche and congratulations for scoring both of these at the same time! It looks lovely with your JUC


----------



## blingthings

xo.babydoll said:


> I agree! Was on the fence about it when I saw photos online, but after seeing it in stores I was sold! Literally breathtaking.


Same!! I went into the boutique thinking I’d just try it on, but as soon as it went around my neck I gasped and felt like I was looking at the sun, it was so radiant! I knew immediately I wasn’t leaving the boutique without it.


----------



## pinksandblues

eckw said:


> Just bought my first (two) Guilloche pieces - 10 motif necklace and 5-motif bracelet. On my very first visit to the Paris flagship too! Really wasn’t expecting to make such a big purchase but my SA said I was super lucky as it’s rare for them to have both available at the same time. It’s been a while since I’ve been on the forum but just wanted to share my lucky purchases! ❤
> View attachment 5437921
> View attachment 5437922



Congratulations! I love your combination of juc + guilloche.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I had the chain extended and just got it back!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Stunning!


----------



## eckw

cartierlovexx said:


> Congratulations! I love your combination of juc + guilloche.



Thank you! Both were recent purchases in Paris! (My Cartier SA found the last JUC in Paris in my size!)


----------



## eckw

glamourbag said:


> I love guilloche and congratulations for scoring both of these at the same time! It looks lovely with your JUC



Thanks, I’m looking forward to wearing them as a set and maybe combinedIn matinee length.


----------



## Purseaddict718

Finally get to join the club  early b day present to myself. It’s soo sparkly I love it


----------



## pinksandblues

Purseaddict718 said:


> Finally get to join the club  early b day present to myself. It’s soo sparkly I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447690
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447691


Wow, your stack looks amazing. I’ve always loved the look of the juc and vca motifs, but here you show me the love can look great too! When I see vca plus love I sometimes think the love gets lost and loses its magic, but I think the jucs in the middle let each piece shine!


----------



## Purseaddict718

pinksandblues said:


> Wow, your stack looks amazing. I’ve always loved the look of the juc and vca motifs, but here you show me the love can look great too! When I see vca plus love I sometimes think the love gets lost and loses its magic, but I think the jucs in the middle let each piece shine!


Thanks so much. I was worried it would be too much when I ordered it. But I really like the sparkle it adds to stack.


----------



## XCCX

Just got these this month


----------



## Jascubby

XCCX said:


> Just got these this month
> 
> View attachment 5538883
> View attachment 5538884


Coongrats! They are beautiful! Can i know if you had to wait long for the earrings?


----------



## XCCX

Jascubby said:


> Coongrats! They are beautiful! Can i know if you had to wait long for the earrings?


Thank you!
Not at all! Around 2 weeks


----------



## eckw

I was just at the NYC flagship store to pick up my guilloche pieces which were being altered and my SA told me that there has been guilloche shipments from France so it looks like availability is good right now and not much of a waitlist, Sadly not the case for hammered gold vintage Alhambra pieces which are still at an estimated 4-6 month wait ☹️


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

eckw said:


> I was just at the NYC flagship store to pick up my guilloche pieces which were being altered and my SA told me that there has been guilloche shipments from France so it looks like availability is good right now and not much of a waitlist, Sadly not the case for hammered gold vintage Alhambra pieces which are still at an estimated 4-6 month wait ☹️



Which emoji do I use for this??


----------



## kimber418

My small Guilloche collection.  Guilloche has become one of my favorites!


----------



## Glitterbomb

If anyone is currently searching for the 10 motif yellow gold guilloche or magic pendant, they are available on display at the SCP Costa Mesa VCA boutique!


----------



## Jascubby

XCCX said:


> Thank you!
> Not at all! Around 2 weeks


Thanks dear for the reply . I was told by SA that they are difficult to come by .


----------



## Midnight0808

The guilloche 5 motif is available on the US website!


----------



## deltalady

I am debating between the guilloche single pendant vs the YG vintage single pendant. I want something I can wear nonstop in the shower etc.


----------



## kura

MagpieInTraining said:


> If you’d like to wear the bracelet as a choker, and your hair is long enough to cover the back of your neck, you can get a longer length of chain extender and wear that in the back, no?


Where is a good place to order the extenders?


----------



## jpark2

deltalady said:


> I am debating between the guilloche single pendant vs the YG vintage single pendant. I want something I can wear nonstop in the shower etc.


What did you end up deciding? I'm also looking for a 24/7 gold necklace. The guilloche is beautiful but I wonder if it will get scratched up with daily wear, even if I don't layer it with anything else.


----------



## deltalady

jpark2 said:


> What did you end up deciding? I'm also looking for a 24/7 gold necklace. The guilloche is beautiful but I wonder if it will get scratched up with daily wear, even if I don't layer it with anything else.


I’m still deciding. I will be in Las Vegas in a few weeks where I hope to try on both variations.


----------



## YEANETT

Sharing my Guilloché 5 motif bracelet and baby sister MOP. Another Guilloché lovers here!


----------



## mmosley82

YEANETT said:


> Sharing my Guilloché 5 motif bracelet and baby sister MOP. Another Guilloché lovers here!
> 
> View attachment 5606846


I heard that you can get the lobster claw switched out for a larger one so that it’s easier to latch. Does anyone know of that is true and if it could be done complimentary?


----------



## YEANETT

mmosley82 said:


> I heard that you can get the lobster claw switched out for a larger one so that it’s easier to latch. Does anyone know of that is true and if it could be done complimentary?


Yes, that’s what I did with my Guilloché 5 motif bracelet. I found out after purchasing my MOP, but never sent back the MOP to get the bigger clasp. Since is more than a year, I think I would have to pay now for the service, but I am still planning to do so in the near future. As per my Guilloché, I did it right after a purchased it, so it was complimentary. I truly appreciate VCA has this complimentary option, the bigger clasp is much more comfortable.


----------



## Minich

YEANETT said:


> Yes, that’s what I did with my Guilloché 5 motif bracelet. I found out after purchasing my MOP, but never sent back the MOP to get the bigger clasp. Since is more than a year, I think I would have to pay now for the service, but I am still planning to do so in the near future. As per my Guilloché, I did it right after a purchased it, so it was complimentary. I truly appreciate VCA has this complimentary option, the bigger clasp is much more comfortable.


Do you have a photo of the larger clasp, by chance? I didn't know that this was an option!


----------



## YEANETT

Minich said:


> Do you have a photo of the larger clasp, by chance? I didn't know that this was an option!


Hi @Minich if you zoom in on my picture above, you could see that the MOP 5 motif bracelet clasp is the original and much smaller than the one on my Guilloché one. If you need closer or better pics of both let me know.


----------



## YEANETT

YEANETT said:


> Hi @Minich if you zoom in on my picture above, you could see that the MOP 5 motif bracelet clasp is the original and much smaller than the one on my Guilloché one. If you need closer or better pics of both let me know.


@Minich here it is…HTH


----------



## Minich

YEANETT said:


> @Minich here it is…HTH
> 
> View attachment 5619791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619792


Thanks so much! Think I need to wear my glasses more often!


----------



## Julie_de

kimber418 said:


> My small Guilloche collection.  Guilloche has become one of my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 5581103


Hello) Which is a more favorite?  WG or YG?)


----------



## mmosley82

Beautiful! I am going to Paris in late October. I read that the prices are better for VCA in Europe, does anyone know that to be true? VCA Website Prices are higher than in USA, but a recent article says otherwise?


----------



## AyomideKaz

Hey everyone! 
I have a question, I have the guilloche yellow gold Alhambra bracelet and want to have a complete set. I’m one of those people that love to match and have a complete set before moving on lol. 

My question is 10 motif necklace or the single pendant? Anyone that has these please give me advice. I know both can be worn for either dressy or casual occasions but I want a honest opinion. Thanks


----------



## XCCX

Love every piece!

I think they go so well together and  definitely enjoy mixing and matching as I usually mix metals!


----------



## Meta

Time to bump this thread now that White Gold Guilloche has launched. Sharing this pic that @ShadowComet shared here of her yellow gold and white gold Guilloche.


----------



## babygirl416

hopiko said:


> Earrings, 5 & 10 motifs!  I don’t wear them all together but here is a picture for illustrative purposes.  I love the guilloche!


gorgeous


----------



## candyfloz

I just brought the WG pendant and was wondering if anyone wore their Guilloche pendant 24-7 and noticed a fade in the shine/ scratches when wearing everyday? Planning not to take mine off but want to understand durability!


----------



## Buddysmom

mmosley82 said:


> Beautiful! I am going to Paris in late October. I read that the prices are better for VCA in Europe, does anyone know that to be true? VCA Website Prices are higher than in USA, but a recent article says otherwise?


Did you find there was a savings after VAT and customs?


----------



## Pursenal

candyfloz said:


> I just brought the WG pendant and was wondering if anyone wore their Guilloche pendant 24-7 and noticed a fade in the shine/ scratches when wearing everyday? Planning not to take mine off but want to understand durability!


Hi I own the guilloche earrings and love them! However they get a bit of debris on them easily and I tend to wash them gently with soap and water every few times I wear them to keep them shiny


----------



## mmosley82

Buddysmom said:


> Did you find there was a savings after VAT and customs?


Yes, I purchased them in Paris and saved on VAT. Essentially it was $726.00 in savings if you don’t pay foreign currency exchange fees.


----------



## mmosley82

Love my piece I purchased in Paris, the best souvenir! I tried on a Tiffany and Dior bracelet and decided on the Van Cleef. From a pros con’s perspective, the Tiffany bracelet has less cons and more pros. The knife edge design creates a dazzling sparkle in the Tiffany’s piece, it can be polished and has lots of presence when seen from a distance. However the Van Cleef is so dazzling close up, something I can personally admire, although more delicate.

Has anyone noticed the Tiffany T bracelet?


----------



## Pursenal

Meta said:


> Time to bump this thread now that White Gold Guilloche has launched. Sharing this pic that @ShadowComet shared here of her yellow gold and white gold Guilloche.


----------



## Pursenal

Slowly building my addiction. 
So hard to stop. Can’t stop and won’t stop. Everyone has beautiful collections I love when everyone shares their VC bling


----------



## SelenaScott

I started my Alhambra collection around this time last year. Guilloche was my second piece.


----------



## TeeCee77

Opinions needed… I made my first VCA purchase the other day to celebrate a career milestone. I purchased the WG guilloche and the YG/Diamond guilloche bracelets. I know these will scratch and I *think* I can handle it, BUT now I am considering whether I should exchange both for the all diamond 5 motif to avoid the scratching issues with the guilloche. Thoughts and opinions!?


----------



## sassification

TeeCee77 said:


> Opinions needed… I made my first VCA purchase the other day to celebrate a career milestone. I purchased the WG guilloche and the YG/Diamond guilloche bracelets. I know these will scratch and I *think* I can handle it, BUT now I am considering whether I should exchange both for the all diamond 5 motif to avoid the scratching issues with the guilloche. Thoughts and opinions!?
> 
> View attachment 5660394


Are you ocd? I loved the guilloche initially but since i am OCD, i have since sold my guilloche pieces and not going back. Much prefer the pave


----------



## TeeCee77

sassification said:


> Are you ocd? I loved the guilloche initially but since i am OCD, i have since sold my guilloche pieces and not going back. Much prefer the pave


Oooo love the honesty here haha! I am OCD for sure  I am careful with my things, but I know scratches will bother me on these pieces (as opposed to my Cartier watch, which I just accepted will scratch and I enjoy it). I also want to wear this piece daily and probably not take it off. I’m thinking the guilloche may not fare well.


----------



## sassification

TeeCee77 said:


> Oooo love the honesty here haha! I am OCD for sure  I am careful with my things, but I know scratches will bother me on these pieces (as opposed to my Cartier watch, which I just accepted will scratch and I enjoy it). I also want to wear this piece daily and probably not take it off. I’m thinking the guilloche may not fare well.


Same, i am careful but i am also not a crazy person going around babying my things.. and accidents do happen.. the other thing abt guilocche is the DUST. It is super hard to keep it looking spick and span.

So, i gave up and fell out of love. Lol ♡ but it is a process that i had to go through because i LOVed the guilloche so much at first sight. I fell hard in love, then i also fell hard out of love. Terrible me.. lol


----------



## tenshix

TeeCee77 said:


> Opinions needed… I made my first VCA purchase the other day to celebrate a career milestone. I purchased the WG guilloche and the YG/Diamond guilloche bracelets. I know these will scratch and I *think* I can handle it, BUT now I am considering whether I should exchange both for the all diamond 5 motif to avoid the scratching issues with the guilloche. Thoughts and opinions!?
> 
> View attachment 5660394


Congrats on your new pieces! The all pavé 5 motif is going to be the lowest maintenance piece after the solid hammered ones if you’re worried about scratches. But they do have a tendency to flip since the diamonds are only set on one side, so most of the time you might see the backside which is still a very beautiful snowflake-like design. If you wear your bracelets tight they’ll be less prone to flipping but some people find the tight feeling uncomfortable, so it really depends on your preferences. 

However if you love the guilloche design the all pave bracelet won’t replace that and you might still be yearning for it. If you plan to stack the guilloche bracelets with anything else they will eventually have hairline scratches but most of us here don’t scrutinize their jewelry to that extent. All gold pieces eventually will show some wear depending on how you wear it and the frequency, it all depends on your lifestyle. The guilloche pattern is also beautiful and shiny in its own way, so you should determine which look you love the best and what suits your lifestyle right now. Good luck!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TeeCee77 said:


> Opinions needed… I made my first VCA purchase the other day to celebrate a career milestone. I purchased the WG guilloche and the YG/Diamond guilloche bracelets. I know these will scratch and I *think* I can handle it, BUT now I am considering whether I should exchange both for the all diamond 5 motif to avoid the scratching issues with the guilloche. Thoughts and opinions!?
> 
> View attachment 5660394


@TeeCee77 First of all many congrats on the career milestone! Welcome to the rabbit hole we call VCA where once you start you can’t stop. Period 

Jokes apart, since these are your first VCA pieces, I have to ask - are you sure you want 5 motifs if you are OCD? The reason I ask is because most 5-motifs are fragile because they are stones that require some level of maintenance unless it’s the all pave or the hammered 5-motifs. If you go for the latter two, as @tenshix mentioned, would it bother you that the motifs flip constantly?
I wear my 5 motifs super loose and I don’t mind the 5-motifs flipping although I have to admit I love my structured bracelets so much better and find them low maintenance. Most of us here have learnt from our initial mistakes and are learning along the way! What I love about this forum is that we also get the chance to learn from others experiences and avoid certain mistakes.

At the end of it, I will say this. If the two bracelets you bought were instant love, keep them and wear the heck out of them. So what if there are scratches? No one is noticing them except you. Life is too short to have regrets. My motto? Wear the bling already


----------



## tenshix

eternallove4bag said:


> At the end of it, I will say this. *If the two bracelets you bought were instant love, keep them and wear the heck out of them. So what if there are scratches? No one is noticing them except you. Life is too short to have regrets. My motto? Wear the bling already *


Completely agree with everything you said especially this part!!


----------



## LouisV76

eternallove4bag said:


> @TeeCee77 First of all many congrats on the career milestone! Welcome to the rabbit hole we call VCA where once you start you can’t stop. Period
> 
> Jokes apart, since these are your first VCA pieces, I have to ask - are you sure you want 5 motifs if you are OCD? The reason I ask is because most 5-motifs are fragile because they are stones that require some level of maintenance unless it’s the all pave or the hammered 5-motifs. If you go for the latter two, as @tenshix mentioned, would it bother you that the motifs flip constantly?
> I wear my 5 motifs super loose and I don’t mind the 5-motifs flipping although I have to admit I love my structured bracelets so much better and find them low maintenance. Most of us here have learnt from our initial mistakes and are learning along the way! What I love about this forum is that we also get the chance to learn from others experiences and avoid certain mistakes.
> 
> At the end of it, I will say this. If the two bracelets you bought were instant love, keep them and wear the heck out of them. So what if there are scratches? No one is noticing them except you. Life is too short to have regrets. My motto? Wear the bling already



sorry for my dumb question: what means OCD?


----------



## ProShopper1

LouisV76 said:


> sorry for my dumb question: what means OCD?


Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. It's actually a psychological condition, but it's often casually used when someone gets bothered by small things that most people wouldn't notice or care about.


----------



## LouisV76

ProShopper1 said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. It's actually a psychological condition, but it's often casually used when someone gets bothered by small things that most people wouldn't notice or care about.


thank you so much!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tenshix said:


> Completely agree with everything you said especially this part!!


@tenshix


----------



## natalialalala

candyfloz said:


> I just brought the WG pendant and was wondering if anyone wore their Guilloche pendant 24-7 and noticed a fade in the shine/ scratches when wearing everyday? Planning not to take mine off but want to understand durability!


Hiii I purchased my WG pendant last week and I’m scared of scratches or fading  im sooo undecided bw the two. How has yours held up?


----------



## candyfloz

natalialalala said:


> Hiii I purchased my WG pendant last week and I’m scared of scratches or fading  im sooo undecided bw the two. How has yours held up?


I actually haven’t been wearing it 24/7 and only wearing it when I’m going out of the house as I change the setting of the necklace depending on what top I’m wearing! Mine still looks brand new though. I have slept in it multiple times when I cba to take it off but not showered in it - I’m still keen to know the wearability of it though!


----------



## EpiFanatic

natalialalala said:


> Hiii I purchased my WG pendant last week and I’m scared of scratches or fading  im sooo undecided bw the two. How has yours held up?


As long as you’re not layering it, it would be pretty hard to scratch a pendant. It’s one of the safest guilloche pieces to get. It won’t fade that easily unless your personal body chemistry reacts to rhodium plated WG. Don’t be afraid to wear it. Otherwise why did you even buy it?  You would have been better off (and would have saved money) just looking at pictures of it. Enjoy!  Like @eternallove4bag says, wear the bling already!


----------



## natalialalala

EpiFanatic said:


> As long as you’re not layering it, it would be pretty hard to scratch a pendant. It’s one of the safest guilloche pieces to get. It won’t fade that easily unless your personal body chemistry reacts to rhodium plated WG. Don’t be afraid to wear it. Otherwise why did you even buy it?  You would have been better off (and would have saved money) just looking at pictures of it. Enjoy!  Like @eternallove4bag says, wear the bling already!


Thank you so much for your feedback! Love your posts and your collection


----------



## pursesss

First VCA piece for me!


----------

